# Brighthouse Tampa - SDV coming!



## theaceman

Brighthouse Central Florida has a thread, thought it time to start a Tampa one! 

So SDV is scheduled to arrive in the Tampa Bay Brighthouse market on 5/6/09. In early April, Brighthouse put an ad in the St. Pete Times: "Bright House Networks has launched a new digital video delivery technology known as Switched Digital Video (SDV). SDV is a robust bandwidth management system that makes it possible to offer more digital video programming services than before including new HD channels. To be able to offer more new video services, Bright House Netowkrs will be moving some existing programming services to the SDV system as well as adding new services on the SDV system." 

The first round of SDV channels are scheduled for 5/6 with more coming on 5/27.

Given SDVs imminent arrival, I contacted BHN for information on a Tuning Adapter for TiVo. They say (e-mail support reps and phone reps) there is no estimate as to when the Tuning Adapters would be available, or even if they would be providing them.

Tampa support seems to be trailing significantly behind Central FL/ Orlando market support. I know support is thin for tuning adapters in general, but it seems that the Orlando BHN at least prepared for SDV and cableCARD device support and has been offering TAs since February. Also on a side note, it seems nearly impossible to acquire mCARDS in Tampa, at least I've had no luck with 3 service calls, and a bunch of calls/ chats and e-mails.

Any one know or have better luck finding out when/if Tuning adapters will be available in Tampa or SDV and Tivo support in general?


----------



## TomRaz

Well I just found your thread and I guess we have begun the battle to get tuning adapters from BHN Tampa Bay.

Why is BHN to hard to deal with ?


----------



## restart88

Don't get me started on BHN! lol

So these boxes, if you get one does it allow you to record 2 cable channels at once?

I'm just curious for future reference as I only have internet and basic tier and can't get any channels in HD. For the $10 it's worth it for now as a backup (rainy season & all) but I get my other programming via Direct TV in SD.

I gather the FIOS box won't allow you to record 2 cable channels at once but if they ever get here to my block I may just give them a try. I lived with a single tuner Tivo for years so I suppose I won't rule it out off hand.


----------



## windracer

/subscribe

I just noticed that BHN has dropped HDNet and HDNet Movies. :down: Related to the switch?

I, too, have never been able to get an MCard from them.


----------



## TomRaz

Windracer the hdnet channels were dropping according BHN customer service due to contracts that did not renew for those 2 channels. 

They replaced these 2 channels with two new channels, one is the Smithsonian and the other is a racing channel. 

I had called BHN customer service over the weekend since some of the new HD channels 745-750 were not working. They told me the channels that were not working

SpeedHD
Biography HD 
Msnbc HD

Require two way communications and I would have to get a converter box. Of course we all know what is not possible with cable cards. 

I contacted a supervisor today at BHN Pinellas County and he confirmed they are making the switch to switched digital and I would need a tuning adapter for each of my 3 Tivo HD units. 

He said they had them in the warehouse and he would order 3 for me and then have someone come out later this week to install them. The tuning adapters need to be paired up at the head end just like cable cards do. 

He told me the first year would be free and then each tuning adapter would be around $3.80 per month after the first year. 

Hopefully later this week I will get the tuning adapters and all will be well with the new HD channels.


----------



## windracer

TomRaz said:


> I had called BHN customer service over the weekend since some of the new HD channels 745-750 were not working. They told me the channels that were not working
> 
> SpeedHD
> Biography HD
> Msnbc HD
> 
> Require two way communications and I would have to get a converter box.


Just for fun, I played dumb and sent an e-mail to BHN about the same problem. I didn't mention TiVo, I simply stated that SpeedHD, BioHD, and CNBC-HD wouldn't tune in on my CableCARD televisions. Here's what they sent me back:



> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> My name is xxxx, an E-Care Customer Support Representative for Bright
> House Networks. I am here to assist you with your inquiry regarding your
> service with us.
> 
> I want to first start off by thanking you for taking the time to contact
> Bright House Networks' Online Support for assistance with your service
> interruption.
> 
> *After doing some research, I show that on the day and time you emailed
> our E-Care team about your service, Bright House Networks was
> experiencing isolated network difficulties in your neighborhood.
> 
> The problem with your service was identified, isolated, and resolved by
> our Engineering team later yesterday evening. However, the issue was
> unfortunately more complicated then usual and took a bit longer then
> normal to correct. As a result, some customers had difficulty watching
> their television, using their Home Phone service, and even contacting
> our Customer Service center by phone.*
> 
> I can completely understand how frustrating this could be, and want to
> again thank you for the time and effort you spent to bring this to our
> attention. It's because of customers like you that we are able to remain
> well informed about what is going on in your area and how it is
> impacting your normal use. Although we have incredibly advanced
> detection and alert systems, reports directly from our customers help us
> more quickly locate the origin of the service interruption.
> 
> Thank you again for reporting this to us. Should you have any issues in
> the future or are still experiencing a problem, don't hesitate to email
> us again or contact us by phone 24 hours a day, 7 days a week at
> 1-888-289-8988. Have a Great Day!


 So I'll "try again" tonight and respond that they still don't work and see what they say.


----------



## TomRaz

Some how the clueless get ever more clueless if that is possible. BHN is schedule to arrive this afternoon to install my Cisco Tuning adapters. 

The claim there is not charge for the install and no charge for the 3 TA's that I need at my house for the first year. 

After that they want to start charging me, it seems kind of strange that they would be charging us for something that they changed and made some of the channels not available ?


----------



## windracer

TomRaz said:


> it seems kind of strange that they would be charging us for something that they changed and made some of the channels not available ?


Well, I can see their argument here: these are _new_ channels so we were never able to get them over CableCARD in the first place.

Now, when they start moving _existing_ channels to SDV I will start complaining.


----------



## TomRaz

Hello Windracer,
I agree with some of their points, but they constantly advertise the BHN is the home of "fee HD"

If you have to rent a TA to have "free HD" that kind of changes the whole free idea !


----------



## windracer

I agree ... that and their Customer Promise thing. I guess it's time to call them on the carpet about this stuff.



> "fee HD"


Hehehe ... appropriate typo.


----------



## TomRaz

I had 3 BHN techs show up this afternoon and installed 3 Cisco Tuning Adapter devices. 

It was kind sad but yet funny, they called they internal dispatch people to activate the tuning adapters and they kept getting bounced back and forth between various departments with each person say they didn't handle the activation of the tuning adapters. 

When they first power up the tuning adapters they are wide open and get all the channels they are suppose to. They have to activate then in the network operations center and pair them up with your cable cards which is a different department. 

I took about 45 minutes but everything is working fine and the BHN techs indicated I was the first customer to receive the tuning adapters in my area so that is why they had 3 people on site to observe and learn.


----------



## theaceman

You lucky man, TomRaz. Hopefully, when I set up an appointment I'll get one of your observers! Before I call them and hold for an hour, I e-mailed them and asked point-blank if the TAs were available--- waiting to hear back and see if their regular tier support knows that they're in the warehouse.


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> So I'll "try again" tonight and respond that they still don't work and see what they say.


Well, here's their response to my "the channels still don't work" e-mail:



> My name is xxx, an E-Care Customer Support Specialist for Bright House Networks. I am here to assist you with your inquiry regarding your
> missing channels.
> 
> Thank you for writing back for verification.
> 
> Our engineers had worked to restore service as quickly as possible.
> Some issues may have lingered. At this time, however, the issue has
> been resolved. Should you continue to experience issues with these
> channels, please let us know.
> 
> Thank you for being a Bright House Networks customer. Please do not
> hesitate to contact us with any additional inquiries you may have. Have
> a great day!


They are insisting it was a service problem.  I'll try a third time tonight and when (surprise, surprise) I _still_ can't tune those SDV channels I'll write again and see what they say.


----------



## TomRaz

If you don't make any progress with customer server send me a pm and I will see if I can provide you contact information

I think the three technicians names were Chris, Phillip and Nick. I know the first two names for sure. Chris is a technical specialist in the field who works in Pinellas County


----------



## windracer

Well, customer service is still clueless. They want to schedule a service call so I told them to forget it. Once this starts affecting channels I actually care about I'll pursue it further.


----------



## TomRaz

Windracer I sent you a PM that should help


----------



## shefftom

I'm on BHN Tampabay in Polk. Say SDV tuner adapters are required, and techs are still clueless. Five days at my house and they still can't get them to work. Trying to configure cable cards in two HD TiVo's. They are pressuring me to take their BH DVR. Told me $3.95 each for two tuner adapters on top of my cable card costs. One rep told us that there were only three people with HD TiVo's on BH in Polk County. TiVo people must be real odd balls and troublemakers.


----------



## windracer

shefftom said:


> TiVo people must be real odd balls and troublemakers.


We are, to Brighthouse anyway, who can't understand why we don't want their inferior DVR.


----------



## TomRaz

I received my first bill after receiving my tuning adapters and BHN is billing me $3.80 per month per TA.

I called my contact at BHN who told me they would be free for the first month and he checked into it further and indicated that he was wrong and I had to pay the monthly charge for the TA's

Like what choice do I have. 

I can't wait for FIOS to come into my area


----------



## windracer

TomRaz said:


> I can't wait for FIOS to come into my area


I hate Verizon, but at this point I'm the same way ... lesser of two evils I guess.


----------



## scottopus

I really want to receive the Big Ten Network this fall for football. Since Brighthouse has change the "sports pack" to SDV, I'm not able to get it anymore. I wanted to wait to see how Brighthouse Tampa was going to handle TA. I was hoping for a free year like Orlando but that doesn't seem to be the case. So now I need to determine what it's going to cost. It appears that the TA is $3.80 per month per unit (I only need 1). 

Is there an installation cost for installing the TA? 

Besides the "sports pack", what other channels are currently be sent via SDV (I have the North Pinellas lineup)?

From reading the forum, most people have had success getting their TA via the E-support. Is this still the case?


----------



## TomRaz

PM Sent


----------



## guarh

scottopus said:


> I really want to receive the Big Ten Network this fall for football. Since Brighthouse has change the "sports pack" to SDV, I'm not able to get it anymore. I wanted to wait to see how Brighthouse Tampa was going to handle TA. I was hoping for a free year like Orlando but that doesn't seem to be the case. So now I need to determine what it's going to cost. It appears that the TA is $3.80 per month per unit (I only need 1).
> 
> Is there an installation cost for installing the TA?
> 
> Besides the "sports pack", what other channels are currently be sent via SDV (I have the North Pinellas lineup)?
> 
> From reading the forum, most people have had success getting their TA via the E-support. Is this still the case?


I chatted with support a month ago about TAs and they said its free for the first year. Why would they treat us any different than Orlando customers. Pressure them if necessary.


----------



## scottopus

Wrote E-support last night for a TA. In the email, I included a link to the Orlando Sentinel blog about the TA being free for the first year. Here's the email I got this morning:



> My name is XXXXX, an E-Care Customer Support Specialist for Bright
> 
> House Networks. I am here to assist you with your inquiry regarding a
> 
> tuning adapter.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to contact us. I have set up the order
> 
> for the tuning adapter installation for tomorrow, August 28, 2009 from
> 
> 4-6pm. The confirmation number for the appointment is XXXXXX. The
> 
> adapter will be free for 12 months, after which point you will be billed
> 
> the standard amount. Currently, the monthly charge for the adapter is
> 
> $3.80. Should that rate change at any time, we will provide notice of
> 
> that, however the monthly charges for equipment rarely do change.
> 
> Please let us know if you have any further questions regarding the
> 
> adapter or its installation.
> 
> Thank you for being a Bright House Networks customer. Please do not
> 
> hesitate to contact us with any additional inquiries you may have. Have
> 
> a great day!
> 
> XXXXX
> 
> E-Care Customer Support
> 
> Bright House Networks


So we'll see how it goes tomorrow. I'll have my print out of "How to install a Tuning Adapter for switched digital video" to refer too.


----------



## deanhuff

scottopus, I had an appointment yesterday for my new Tivo HD with BH Tampa. I ended up with 1 S CableCARD and a Cisco Tuning adapter. The tech had trouble with activating the second S CableCARD and said that I'll have to wait about a week for him to get another one. 

On the TA front, he said this was the first one he's seen. He plugged it into the wall but, I don't think the TA is activated. When I go through the TIVO setup menu for the TA, it says there are no channels. Also, having the TA in the mix caused video on my Tivo to freeze up after a couple of hours. I ended up unplugging it.

Do you know which BH Tampa channels are SDV? Also, please let me know how your installation goes.

Thanks
-Dean


----------



## deanhuff

I just called BrightHouse and I got some more information. This information is direct from a customer service rep but keep in mind, I get different answers to the same questions depending on who answers the phone at BrightHouse

1. I mentioned scottopus' email to e-care about 1 year free for the Tuning Adapter. After a little pestering, the rep signed me up for 1 year free as well. (3 previous calls, everyone insisted that the TA was 3.95 a month and there was no 1 year free period)

2. CableCARDs are 2.95 a month. It doesn't matter if you get 1 M (multi stream) card or 2 S (single stream) cards. So get a M card and save yourself 2.95 a month 

3. All the 800's and various sports packs are SDV additionally, ESPN News HD, ESPN U HD, CNBC HD & FUEL HD are also SDV.

Another tech is coming out tomorrow between 10 - noon with a M card. The customer service rep also assured me he'd get the tuning adapter working accordingly. Personally, I don't think I'll be watching any of the current SDV channels but I would like to get the TA in place for any future channels.


----------



## TomRaz

Dean the TA needs to be authorized to your account just like the cable card does. The same phone number the tech calls to match your host id from your tivo to the cable card can handle the pairing up of your TA also. 

Make sure you have the usb cable from the tuning adapter plugged into tivo and the incoming cable from BHN should go first into the TA and then out to the input on the Tivo. 

Also your Tivo should automatically detect the TA once you plug in the usb cable and it should start working properly once they pair everything up. 

Speed, CNBC and BIO HD are the 3 channels that I need the TA for.


----------



## eaayoung

TomRaz said:


> Dean the TA needs to be authorized to your account just like the cable card does. The same phone number the tech calls to match your host id from your tivo to the cable card can handle the pairing up of your TA also.
> 
> Make sure you have the usb cable from the tuning adapter plugged into tivo and the incoming cable from BHN should go first into the TA and then out to the input on the Tivo.
> 
> Also your Tivo should automatically detect the TA once you plug in the usb cable and it should start working properly once they pair everything up.
> 
> Speed, CNBC and BIO HD are the 3 channels that I need the TA for.


Good luck with the TA. If you have poor picture check the cables shipped with the unit. Many of TA installed here in Central Florida had bad cables. I think is was the USB cable.


----------



## deanhuff

The M CableCARD went in with no trouble. The tech was not able to get the TuningAdapter working. I've got my 3rd appointment for a tech on Monday...he said he was going to bring about 5 Tuning Adapters out with hopes that one will work. Hopefully the 3rd trip out is a charm!


----------



## bonita5064

To Windracer:

I did get my M-Card from Brighthouse Networks, but half of them, didn't have any Idea how to set up my DVR or that I needed a tuning adapter. I had to order my own tuning adapter.

Bonita


----------



## flyers

deanhuff said:


> The M CableCARD went in with no trouble. The tech was not able to get the TuningAdapter working. I've got my 3rd appointment for a tech on Monday...he said he was going to bring about 5 Tuning Adapters out with hopes that one will work. Hopefully the 3rd trip out is a charm!


took a little effort to get my TR working in early June. I had the cable running through my UPS, which apparently impeded the initial authorization hits. Hooked the cable direct, and all it started working. Once it was working, I was able to re-route the cable through the UPS to protect against surges.

Not sure if this applies to your set up, but I thought I'd add my experience just in case.


----------



## scottopus

> So we'll see how it goes tomorrow. I'll have my print out of "How to install a Tuning Adapter for switched digital video" to refer too.


The installing tech called me at 4 PM for my 4-6PM appointment that he didn't have any TA's and would like to reschedule the appointment. I asked when are they expecting some TA's to be available? To this he said he didn't know when. I said why setup another appointment if you don't even know if you'll have a TA to install. He had no answer to this logic. I told him I didn't want to set up until they got more TA's. I called Brighthouse customer service and got the same message. So currently have no TA and no appointment to get one.


----------



## deanhuff

Visit #3 from the cable company resulted in no change. The tech arrived with no new TA's and no knowledge of what a TA is. I called customer service back and they tell me a "senior tech" is coming out today or tomorrow morning. If they show up, it will be visit #4.

Flyers...thanks for the heads up on possible line troubles. I'll be sure to connect everything with a straight shot to the TA when it's being set up.


----------



## orangeboy

deanhuff said:


> Visit #3 from the cable company resulted in no change. The tech arrived with no new TA's and no knowledge of what a TA is. I called customer service back and they tell me a "senior tech" is coming out today or tomorrow morning. If they show up, it will be visit #4.
> 
> Flyers...thanks for the heads up on possible line troubles. I'll be sure to connect everything with a straight shot to the TA when it's being set up.


I just went OTA and have 2 SCARDs and a TA sitting by the door waiting for a BHN tech to pick them up on Wednesday. Should I send him to Tampa?


----------



## deanhuff

Yesterday had tech visit #4 in the AM (he knocked but we didn't hear him ) Visit #5 happened in the PM. This time the tech brought out his "supervisor". For some reason they keep on coming out thinking that I need a new MCard. That problem was already fixed in vist #2. 

Neither of them brought new Tuning Adapter equipment and they both failed at attempting to get my existing TA up and running. I was promised that today someone will come out with new hardware. I am not holding my breath.


----------



## deanhuff

So sixth trip was the trick. The tech swapped out my Tuning Adapter for a new one and everything worked just fine.


----------



## scottopus

Well it took three additional calls to actually get an appointment scheduled. The last person (Lynn) I talked to at Brighthouse confirmed that they had a TA to install before setting up the appointment. This didn't happen the previous two times. Once she confirmed they had one she asked what time was good for me. I asked for 4-6PM. She put me on hold then came back to say that they could do that time but might be a little early. I thanked her for helping to get the issue resolved.

I got home at 3:30 PM expecting them to be early. I got a call at 5:30 PM that the tech was running late and should be there around 6:30 PM. The tech should up at 6:20 PM with a new Cisco STA1520 TA bagged up. I asked if he every install one and his answer was no. He went on to say when they handed him the TA at the "warehouse" they wished him good luck. I told him I had the instructions printed out. He followed the Tivo instructions exactly. Once the unit powered up, he said to give it some time before seeing if it will work. I told him that he needs to call and get the TA tied to the Cablecard. He called Brighthouse FOD or FOL or somthing like that. He told him that he was installing a Digital Tuning Adapter and it was hooked up and it ready for them to program it. The first person he called didn't know what to do so he hung up on her. He then placed another call and got someone who's done one before. The tech was on with him for about half hour. You could hear the person on the other end of the line talking to two other people. When it was all said in done, they said it was ready and should be working. Looking at the Tivo TA diag screen under "network status", the TA was still showing Uninitialized. The tech then called to schedule another appointment tomorrow. I asked what is the person going to do tomorrow that he didn't do? He wasn't sure but there wasn't anything more he could to this evening. I told him that it was installed correctly but something on the setup end wasn't done right. We went back to the Tivo TA diag screen under network status and saw that it changed from uninitialized to idle. Tivo was still unable to see the SDV channels. The tech left for his next appointment. Since the status changed, I felt the TA might be working but wasn't working with Tivo correctly. I rebooted the Tivo and only unplugged the power to the TA leaving all other connections (Coaxial and USB) alone. Once the tivo powered up completely, I plugged the power back into the TA. The green was flashing for about two minutes then went solid. After that happened, Tivo put up a message about check to see if channels are available or something like that. I choose continue and changed Tivo to a SDV channel (809 Big Ten Network). About a two seconds later, the channel came up. All things considered, I pretty happy to have a working TA even after all the calls.


----------



## orangeboy

Nice! You need to update your signature now


----------



## scottopus

Good Point, done


----------



## scottopus

The TA worked all night then the middle of this morning the solid LED started to blink and I lost the SDV channels. My wife tried removing just the power on the TA and then rebooting the Tivo the rebooting the TA. I guess I need to read up how to fix the green blinking eye of death.


----------



## scottopus

When I got home from work, I tried rebooting the TA and moving the USB to a different slot with no success. I went back into the Tivo TA diag screens and called Brighthouse. After finally getting to a real tech (Bob), I told him my TA was saying it was not authorized and the Opstatus was Disabled. I found this information under Account & System>Tuning Adapter>Tuning Adapter Diag>Nextpage>Tuning Resolver. He said that the TA was on my equipment list but wasn't on my "router" or something like that. He went on to say that he could see that the TA was disabled. He told me that this might take awhile since he's never done this. He tried a couple of different ways to get it working. About 10 minutes later, he said it's showing that it's authorized and ready. I keep refreshing the screen till I saw it change about 4 seconds later. I went back to the TA channel test. It was showing the acquiring channel screen:








So I'm back in business for now.


----------



## Gerry5000

What a nightmare! I will be returning to St. Petersburg in about three weeks after being away for five months. When I left there was no SDV. I dread going through what you just encountered. I had similiar problems with Brighthouse in setting up the cable cards. It took four visits to set up one M card properly.


----------



## scottopus

Gerry5000,

The only channels that I know are SDV are:

Digital Channels
745 - SPEED HD
748 - CNBC HD+
750 - BIO HD
Sports Pack
800 - FOX COLLEGE SPORTS ATLANTIC
801 - FOX COLLEGE SPORTS CENTRAL
802 - FOX COLLEGE SPORTS PACIFIC
803 - NBA TV
804 - TENNIS CHANNEL
805 - OUTDOOR CHANNEL
806 - FUEL
807 - CBS COLLEGE SPORTS
808 - NHL NETWORK
809 - BIG TEN NETWORK
811 - YES NETWORK
812 - BRIGHT HOUSE SPORTS NETWORK

The only reason I got the TA was for the Big Ten Network otherwise I would have waited.

FYI- TA is still working


----------



## Gerry5000

Thanks for the information. There appears to be fewer channels I need the TA for than I expected. I most enjoy the movie stations; sports does follow, but from what you say I can get most pro football.
Thanks again


----------



## trtsmb

On Sunday, just about all of our HD channels with Tampa Brighthouse and a few of the digital channels went to "Channel Unavailable". The only HD channels we are seeing are ABC/NBC/CBS/PBS/FOX. Syfy, TNT, all Discovery Channels, etc have become unavailable.

Friday a tech is coming out to check. I have a feeling that BHN switched to SDV and is not admitting it.


----------



## orangeboy

trtsmb said:


> On Sunday, just about all of our HD channels with Tampa Brighthouse and a few of the digital channels went to "Channel Unavailable". The only HD channels we are seeing are ABC/NBC/CBS/PBS/FOX. Syfy, TNT, all Discovery Channels, etc have become unavailable.
> 
> Friday a tech is coming out to check. I have a feeling that BHN switched to SDV and is not admitting it.


With letters to local and county government offices, as well as the FCC and state congressmen, Central Florida customers were able to get BHN to restore service to missing channels until Tuning Adapters were made available: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=383361

Maybe some loud voices in Tampa can have a similar effect there!


----------



## windracer

trtsmb said:


> On Sunday, just about all of our HD channels with Tampa Brighthouse and a few of the digital channels went to "Channel Unavailable". The only HD channels we are seeing are ABC/NBC/CBS/PBS/FOX. Syfy, TNT, all Discovery Channels, etc have become unavailable.
> 
> Friday a tech is coming out to check. I have a feeling that BHN switched to SDV and is not admitting it.


I saw you posted over in the other thread as well. Hopefully they are not switching that large a range to SDV. I lost all the channels above 708 on Sunday too, but they came back by Monday night.


----------



## trtsmb

windracer said:


> I saw you posted over in the as well. Hopefully they are not switching that large a range to SDV. I lost all the channels above 708 on Sunday too, but they came back by Monday night.


Most of my channels reappeared a few minutes ago but I'm still missing MILH, CIN, CNBCHD and a few others.

It'll be interesting to see what the tech has to say when he comes on Friday.


----------



## windracer

I just noticed I can't tune to 750 BIOHD, so I wonder if that one has gone SDV. I can't remember if I got it before.


----------



## TomRaz

Yes Wind, Channels, 745, 748 and 750 have gone to SDV and require a tuning adapter


----------



## windracer

Ok, thanks. That matches with the channels I'm not receiving. Luckily I don't really care that much about those channels so I won't have to deal with the pain of getting a TA from BHN (for now).


----------



## TomRaz

I have not really had any issues with my TA's and they are free for the first 12 months.

Come join the fun


----------



## megory

I'm getting really POd with my Bright House HD Dvr (8300Hd POS) and am verging on getting an HD TiVo. 

I want to troubleshoot even before I order. 

I'm in South Pinellas/near Beach area of St Petersburg. I'm accustomed to dropping by their office to exchange or pick up different boxes, and do my own install. 

I hate having someone come out for the cable cards. Is there anyway around this?

Exactly what do you guys, who are experienced with the annoyances of BHN, recommend I "order" to be sure they have the correct equipment when they come? Is there anything I should do in advance to be sure they can install in one swell foop?

Also, I'm confused by some newer terms e.g., TA -- Tuning adapter (why? what for?), SDV, etc. Any help elucidating will be appreciated -- and I'm doing a searc now.

I plan to get upgrade space with an external drive. What experiences did you have when you did that.

Thanks for insights!


----------



## trtsmb

TomRaz said:


> Yes Wind, Channels, 745, 748 and 750 have gone to SDV and require a tuning adapter


Do you know if any of the digital Tampa BH channels are SDV? Besides the HD channels you listed, we can't get 190, 191, 169, 170.


----------



## windracer

Yeah, I don't get those either, so I'm guessing SDV.


----------



## TomRaz

Come on Windracer getting a TA is your destiny


----------



## windracer

Like I said, until I'm forced to, because some channel I actually want to watch is SDV, there's really no need.


----------



## megory

Dang. Sometimes I like 170 (C&I) I record Philly. It is a weird channel and has twin peaks etc. I wouldn't spend money for it though.

So long as I can continue to record Sleuth, I'm okay. I love Bury the Lead.


----------



## windracer

megory said:


> It is a weird channel and has twin peaks etc.


I think I've seen Twin Peaks on Chiller (168).


----------



## scottopus

scottopus said:


> The adapter will be free for 12 months, after which point you will be billed the standard amount. Currently, the monthly charge for the adapter is $3.80. Should that rate change at any time, we will provide notice of that, however the monthly charges for equipment rarely do change.


Well I got my bill and I was charged the $3.80 for the TA and $0.95 for an additional digital outlet. I called up Brighthouse about these overcharges. They said that everything was well documented and they would make the adjustments for those two charges. The CS operator said that when I made the second appointment, they forgot to include the 12 month free code to the work order.


----------



## guitardude5

I just recently had the TA installed by BH. They did not offer the year of rental for free. I suppose I'll try calling after my first bill arrives. It took a few minutes of the tech calling in to find out how the TA works, but overall it went really smooth. I thought I would share the list of BHN's SDV channels. Here is the 'official' list.



> What channels are delivered through Switched Digital Video?
> 
> ESPN GamePlan
> ESPN NEWS HD*
> ESPNU HD*
> NBA League Pass
> NHL Center Ice
> MLB Extra Innings
> MLS Direct Kick
> Game HD
> Big Ten Network
> Seminoles*
> Gators*
> Biography HD
> CBS College Sports HD*
> CNBC HD
> Crime and Investigation
> Fox College Sports Atlantic
> Fox College Sports Central
> Fox College Sports Pacific
> FUEL TV
> Military History
> NBA TV
> NHL Network
> RetroPlex
> IndiePlex
> Encore
> Encore Love
> Encore Wam!
> Outdoor Channel
> Speed HD
> Tennis Channel
> YES Network
> Antenna Pay TV USA INC.
> ART
> Channel One Russia
> Deutsche Welle
> ETTV - ET-Super
> The Filipino Channel
> NGTV
> RAITALIA
> RTPI
> SBTN
> Fox MovieChannel*
> The Movie Channel East*
> The Movie Channel Xtra East*
> The Movie Channel West*
> The Movie Channel Xtra West*
> Starz*
> Starz Edge*
> Starz in Black*
> Encore Drama
> Encore Action
> Encore Mysteries
> Encore Love
> Encore Westerns
> Starz Kids & Family*
> Starz Cinema*
> SET Asia
> TV Asia
> TV Japan
> TV5Monde
> TVK Television Korea
> Caracol TV Internacional
> Cine Latino
> CNN en Español
> Discovery en Español
> Fox Sports en Español
> GOLTV
> History en Español
> Sorpressa
> SUR
> TVE Internacional
> Ten*
> SexSee*
> Vavoom*
> Penthouse TV*
> Playboy*
> 
> * Note: Beginning September 30, 2009


----------



## megory

windracer said:


> I think I've seen Twin Peaks on Chiller (168).


Thanks. I'll check out Chiller to see what they show. I only mentioned Twin Peaks because it's probably the most followed show they have. But I don't watch it.

Hey, do you have any NON TiVo TVs with a brighthouse connection? New software. Hate it.


----------



## windracer

megory said:


> Hey, do you have any NON TiVo TVs with a brighthouse connection? New software. Hate it.


Nope ... no Brighthouse DVRs here. TiVo all the way. :up:


----------



## megory

windracer said:


> Nope ... no Brighthouse DVRs here. TiVo all the way. :up:


 That's my goal now if I can figure the best subscriptions and deals.


----------



## windracer

I found a bunch of new channels on my THD I can't receive ... looks like more SDV:

752 BBC America HD
753 Cartoon Network HD
754 Crime & Investigation Network HD
755 E! Entertainment Television HD
756 Fox Business Network HD
757 Fuse HD
758 G4-video game television HD
759 Investigation Discovery HD
760 HLN HD
761 Independent Film Channel HD
762 MSNBC HD
763 Disney XD HD
764 Planet Green HD
765 Style HD
766 Turner Classic Movies HD
767 History International HD
768 Women's Entertainment HD Feed


----------



## jhowell

There was an announcement from Brighthouse Networks in the St Petersburg Times this weekend that they are moving more channels to SDV on or after December 21. Existing channels that are moving include 221-232, 241-256, 701 and 702. Also, 25 new HD channels will be added, mostly HBO, Cinemax and Showtime variations, all SDV.

I had been holding off on getting tuning adapters for my TiVos, but I will need them now in order to get Showtime in HD (channel 701) to watch Dexter.


----------



## trtsmb

windracer said:


> I found a bunch of new channels on my THD I can't receive ... looks like more SDV:
> 
> 752 BBC America HD
> 753 Cartoon Network HD
> 754 Crime & Investigation Network HD
> 755 E! Entertainment Television HD
> 756 Fox Business Network HD
> 757 Fuse HD
> 758 G4-video game television HD
> 759 Investigation Discovery HD
> 760 HLN HD
> 761 Independent Film Channel HD
> 762 MSNBC HD
> 763 Disney XD HD
> 764 Planet Green HD
> 765 Style HD
> 766 Turner Classic Movies HD
> 767 History International HD
> 768 Women's Entertainment HD Feed


We had the tuning adapter installed today but still can't see 767, 768, 763, 761 and a few other ones. Are these not activated yet by Tampa BH or is Tampa BH making them a premium tier?


----------



## GordonHelser

I called BH tech support today and asked for a tuning adapter. The rep knew what it was and said he had to transfer me to sales to schedule it. The sales rep had no clue. He finally found it. Then I told him it was free for the first year. He argued for a while but finally did some research and found that it is free for the first year. Be sure to ask for that. It will not be automatic, from what I can tell. My install is Dec 1 along with RR Lightning 40/5. I am unhappy with BH for not mentioning the tuning adapter in the letter about SDV disabling my Showtime and Cinemax Dec 21 because I have cable cards.

Gordy in Tampa. TiVo user since 2000. 7 TiVo's. 6 in use.


----------



## flyers

TRTSMB - that's correct, not all channels are active. It would seem that BHN is having problems with the rollout.

For more on this, you might check out the BHN-Tampa boards at www.tampahdtv.com.


----------



## NickIN

I wonder if BH Indiana has these yet.... Anyone know?


----------



## sharp1

I'm in Brooksville, on Tampa's Brighthouse. Does anyone have any tips on what I should ask the CSR to look for as far as the tuning adapter and year free go?

I want to try and avoid confusing them as much as possible, and hopefully get my free year with a minimum of hassle.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## flyers

Sometime Thursday, I began losing access to a random set of SDV channels. The missing channels do change over time.

I am in the Port Tampa City area near West Shore & Interbay. Anyone else seeing this odd behavior?


----------



## GordonHelser

GordonHelser said:


> I called BH tech support today and asked for a tuning adapter. The rep knew what it was and said he had to transfer me to sales to schedule it. The sales rep had no clue. He finally found it. Then I told him it was free for the first year. He argued for a while but finally did some research and found that it is free for the first year. Be sure to ask for that. It will not be automatic, from what I can tell. My install is Dec 1 along with RR Lightning 40/5. I am unhappy with BH for not mentioning the tuning adapter in the letter about SDV disabling my Showtime and Cinemax Dec 21 because I have cable cards.
> 
> Gordy in Tampa. TiVo user since 2000. 7 TiVo's. 6 in use.


RR Lightning went in fine. They are still trying to get the tuning adapter to work. It has been a week. FYI.


----------



## pugru2

I know it's long, I'm sorry. But there are some issue you may run into that this addresses for you. So you will know what to ask for, if you decide to go ahead with BS, I mean BH and TIVO HD.

Because we got a great deal from Best Buy on a HDTV, we decided to get the TivoHD. It has take 5 installers to the house, dozens of phone calls and 2.5 weeks to finally get it working. It turns out that the Cablecard was registered to Hillsborough county BH (I'm in Pinellas). We were not receiving any DIGITAL channels at all for 2 weeks because the cablecard did not work. We had only the basic/standard cable channels and the basic HD channels.

What we were told the first time we complained was that we need a tuning adapter for the SDV channels and that would fix everything. The second installer put in the tuning adapter and we then had fewer channels. We then only had the basic cable and HD channels (no tnt, tbs, disney, etc....). The installer responded with your hub is down, all the channels will be back by the end of the day. They were not, so we checked the cable in another room and all the standard and basic channels were working.

We call again, they offer a discount for the week we were missing the channels and that it would be another 5 days before an installer could come out. He doesn't show (even though we were home, he reported no one answered). Called again and insisted that they send someone the very next day, with an extra cablecard and tuning adapter. He had neither, blamed it on being a weekend and the warehouse was closed. He couldn't fix it either but sets up an appointment for Monday (today). 

It took about 2 hours with TECHNICIAN (not an installer) and it finally works. I decide now is finally the time to ask about this whole FREE tuning adapter thing. Tivo CS was no help, said to call the cable provider (I figure they should at least acknowledge that not all cable companies will provide a free unit). I call BH, and talk to 3 different people, and NOTHING. They refuse to give us the Tuning adapter for free, not even the first year. They barely gave a discount on the 2.5 weeks w/o digital cable.

I think it's time for FIOS. Any suggestions?


----------



## eaayoung

FIOS is wonderful. With it's increased bandwidth you shouldn't need a TA. I had it when I lived in the bay area and loved it. 

Wish I could get it here in Orlando.


----------



## GordonHelser

Don't give up on the free year of Tuning Adapter. Tell them that you have friends (us) who have had tuning adapters installed and got the free first year. Tell them that your friends told you that the rep on the phone had to do some research on the Tuning Adapter and they found the code they are supposed to enter to get the free year. The rep I talked to had never heard of a tuning adapter, but he read up on SDV and tuning adapter and found the info to place the service call to get my tuning adapter installed and the code for the free first year.

I had my cable cards installed a few years ago and it did take them several visits to get them working. See my separate post here on my TA experience.


----------



## GordonHelser

GordonHelser said:


> RR Lightning went in fine. They are still trying to get the tuning adapter to work. It has been a week. FYI.


It has taken two weeks and several visits and several Tuning Adapters and replacing my two single cable cards with a multi card, but they finally got my Tuning Adapter working today. I don't think the cable cards were the problem. HERE IS THE SOLUTION, for the Tampa area, at least: Have the person that installs your TA call the NOC and ask for Gary. Apparently he is only available after 3pm. He got it working right away. He had them power down the TiVoHD. Power on the TA and wait until the green light stays on solid. Takes several minutes. Then power on the TiVoHD. And Gary did his magic at the NOC somewhere in there. The installer asked him what he did for future reference for future installs and Gary would not tell him. I think Gary wants job security. Schedule your visit for after 3pm and hope that Gary is in the NOC that day. Good luck.

Gordy in Tampa. TiVo user since 2000. 7 TiVo's. 6 in use.


----------



## comedygirl24

GordonHelser said:


> It has taken two weeks and several visits and several Tuning Adapters and replacing my two single cable cards with a multi card, but they finally got my Tuning Adapter working today. I don't think the cable cards were the problem. HERE IS THE SOLUTION, for the Tampa area, at least: Have the person that installs your TA call the NOC and ask for Gary. Apparently he is only available after 3pm. He got it working right away. He had them power down the TiVoHD. Power on the TA and wait until the green light stays on solid. Takes several minutes. Then power on the TiVoHD. And Gary did his magic at the NOC somewhere in there. The installer asked him what he did for future reference for future installs and Gary would not tell him. I think Gary wants job security. Schedule your visit for after 3pm and hope that Gary is in the NOC that day. Good luck.
> 
> Gordy in Tampa. TiVo user since 2000. 7 TiVo's. 6 in use.


That's nice... thanks for the post.


----------



## megory

GordonHelser said:


> <snip> HERE IS THE SOLUTION, for the Tampa area, at least: Have the person that installs your TA call the NOC and ask for Gary. Apparently he is only available after 3pm. He got it working right away. He had them power down the TiVoHD. Power on the TA and wait until the green light stays on solid. Takes several minutes. Then power on the TiVoHD.
> 
> And Gary did his magic at the NOC somewhere in there. The installer asked him what he did for future reference for future installs and Gary would not tell him. I think Gary wants job security. Schedule your visit for after 3pm and hope that Gary is in the NOC that day. Good luck.
> 
> Gordy in Tampa. TiVo user since 2000. 7 TiVo's. 6 in use.


That's great information! I wonder if St Petersburg can connect with him? And do you have a clue if he works weekends?

I've printed your posts to use when the technician comes to my house. Mabye this weekend.

Thanks Gordy!


----------



## pugru2

GordonHelser said:


> Don't give up on the free year of Tuning Adapter. Tell them that you have friends (us) who have had tuning adapters installed and got the free first year. Tell them that your friends told you that the rep on the phone had to do some research on the Tuning Adapter and they found the code they are supposed to enter to get the free year. The rep I talked to had never heard of a tuning adapter, but he read up on SDV and tuning adapter and found the info to place the service call to get my tuning adapter installed and the code for the free first year.
> 
> I had my cable cards installed a few years ago and it did take them several visits to get them working. See my separate post here on my TA experience.


Finally a rep actually found the code for the discount. For those who need it it is X1, I believe is what we said. Not only that I called her about something else, accidentally mentioned the bogus charge, hung up, and she called me back with the info about the discount. I'm amazed. It sucks thought that I only spoke with 1 out 5 reps that could get this right.

I deleted my previous post because I received the discount.


----------



## f0gax

Funny...

I am a long time Tampa resident, and had FiOS at my home in Wesley Chapel until I moved out to San Antonio, TX last Fall. After enduring the endless wait for TA's with Time Warner, it turned out not to be so bad after all. They were free, and they pretty much work once you get them settled down.

So, when I moved back to Tampa I was looking forward to a live without a tuning adapter and back to my beloved FiOS. Unfortunately, where we are living is a BHN stronghold and there's not a strand of fiber to be found. So, knowing that BH and TWC are kissin' cousins I made sure to order a TA right off the bat.

Like many of you said, the reps didn't know what I was talking about. Finally they said "Sure, okay. Two cable cards and a tuning adapter". Of course, the installers had no TA in hand. A few calls to BHN and I find out that they require a truck roll. To which I said "I installed it myself in Texas. Just let me know where to get it." That went nowhere. So the first truck roll occurs, two contractors show up at the very last minute of the appointment window to tell me that they didn't have the device. Another couple of truck rolls and the thing was still not working, and then I come to find out that one of the CCs was also faulty. Finally they send out to BHN employed techs. Those guys call up the right people, do the right diagnostics, and find a bad cable card. But, the one he brought, just in case, turned out to be an M card. He told me that BHN Tampa is only distributing M-cards now. So I swapped out the two S-cards for the M-card. Maybe it's just me, but it seems zippier now.

Long story short, if you have a Tivo HD/S3 and live in the Tampa Bay area go with FiOS. If you can't, then escalate until you get an appointment with BHN techs, an M-card, and a TA.

I ended up with a $20 service credit due to the incompetence. But I'll need to call back for my free year of Tuning Adapter service after reading this post.


----------



## megory

My installer today said it was a waste to get a tuning adapter, that the only thing it would do is give me channel 16. Now, I'd _like_ to get 16 (2nd PBS) but it's not a deal breaker.

He says the M-card does it all. And that almost everything will be covered by the M-Card by June. I'll check it out if he gets the M-card working tomorrow.

This guy was terrific and makes BH look really good. He actually has experience with TiVo.

FWIW, I have no premium channels, and guess I can get one if I want it.


----------



## windracer

There are a lot of channels I can't seem to receive with CableCARDs. 16 is one of them (which is strange since it's in the analog tier), but also that list in my post above.


----------



## windracer

Just saw this on the news tonight ... annoying!

www.keepfoxon.com


----------



## megory

windracer said:


> I found a bunch of new channels on my THD I can't receive ... looks like more SDV:
> 
> 752 BBC America HD
> 753 Cartoon Network HD
> 754 Crime & Investigation Network HD
> 755 E! Entertainment Television HD
> 756 Fox Business Network HD
> 757 Fuse HD
> 758 G4-video game television HD
> 759 Investigation Discovery HD
> 760 HLN HD
> 761 Independent Film Channel HD
> 762 MSNBC HD
> 763 Disney XD HD
> 764 Planet Green HD
> 765 Style HD
> 766 Turner Classic Movies HD
> 767 History International HD
> 768 Women's Entertainment HD Feed


I did NOT get the Tuning Adapter, because I can get all the channels we want without it. The CSR said big changes are coming in June, so I don't know whether to be happy or scared <g>

Windracer, I can't get those either, and I can't get 692.

Like you, I can't get channel 16, but the HD side makes up for it with 616, 616, 618, 619 and 620.

But I am thrilled with the job BHN did and with the channels and appearance.
M


----------



## megory

windracer said:


> There are a lot of channels I can't seem to receive with CableCARDs. 16 is one of them (which is strange since it's in the analog tier), but also that list in my post above.


The BH installer said the only benefit I'd get from a Tuning Adapter would be to get 16 which is apparently on a _different_ tier now for some reason. OTOH, there are several WUSF channels on the HD side-Channels 616 through 20, I think.


----------



## windracer

megory said:


> Windracer, I can't get those either, and I can't get 692.


692 was where A&E-HD was originally, before they moved it to 733. I don't know why 692 still appears in our program data.


----------



## megory

windracer said:


> 692 was where A&E-HD was originally, before they moved it to 733. I don't know why 692 still appears in our program data.


Ah. Indeed, I get neither stations.

I do get a so-called AEHD -- I think in the 600s.

AFAI can see, the only diff now is that we can view HD stations. Maybe we will. And we can transfer the TNT and USA shows to other TiVo.


----------



## dbutts

thanks puguru2 for your explanation.

here's my situation and i'd appreciate any input. I'm visiting at my mother in law's St. Pete Beach. She has BH. She wants DVR. I've had countless Tivos and currently run an upgraded TivoHD with comcast at my home in Atlanta. I feel like I understand the Tivo platform pretty well.

After reading all of the more recent posts about BH in St. Pete I am now concerned that I won't be able to get a Tivo working before we leave at New Year's.

In Atlanta in summer 08, it took weeks and weeks to get the cablecards working (finally working with single M card but I think I might be missing one SDV channel). With the number of SDV channels in TB area, the complaints about BH tech support and provisioning of the cablecards, etc., I'm worried about not being able to get it working. I can't leave my in law with a semi functional setup. 

She's ready to pull the trigger and buy whatever I tell her to. She would like to be able to do the kinds of things that a Tivo does (download mkv, netflix, save to desktop, ipod, etc) that a BH DVR probably won't do.

Any ideas? I don't have faith that i can get the seemingly one person at BH "Gary" to set up the mCard at the NOC during a holiday week.

Any suggestions? Is the TA necessary? Mcard working well? Go with BH Dvr and lose functionality but save hassle?


----------



## JohnsonGregA

NickIN said:


> I wonder if BH Indiana has these yet.... Anyone know?


NickIn, Just got a call from Indiana Brighthouse in response to an email to customer service, that they have tuning adapters available in Indiana. I posted more information in another thread, titled: "Brighthouse Indianapolis SDV roll-out - Sorry NO Tuning adapter for you"

Have an appointment schedule for tomorrow for an install.


----------



## megory

While no Tuning Adapter for me was fine (I don't watch most of the channels it offers) and my installer insisted that I did NOT want it unless I wanted to get Channel 16 (a PBS station I can get on HD) especially since I read it would interfere with/prevent MultiRoom Viewing, I'm worried.

A change is coming, and I wonder if I'll be SOL in the future. 

Good luck with your TA! I'll bet it will help with New Years' Sports!!!


----------



## GordonHelser

dbutts said:


> thanks puguru2 for your explanation.
> 
> here's my situation and i'd appreciate any input. I'm visiting at my mother in law's St. Pete Beach. She has BH. She wants DVR. I've had countless Tivos and currently run an upgraded TivoHD with comcast at my home in Atlanta. I feel like I understand the Tivo platform pretty well.
> 
> After reading all of the more recent posts about BH in St. Pete I am now concerned that I won't be able to get a Tivo working before we leave at New Year's.
> 
> In Atlanta in summer 08, it took weeks and weeks to get the cablecards working (finally working with single M card but I think I might be missing one SDV channel). With the number of SDV channels in TB area, the complaints about BH tech support and provisioning of the cablecards, etc., I'm worried about not being able to get it working. I can't leave my in law with a semi functional setup.
> 
> She's ready to pull the trigger and buy whatever I tell her to. She would like to be able to do the kinds of things that a Tivo does (download mkv, netflix, save to desktop, ipod, etc) that a BH DVR probably won't do.
> 
> Any ideas? I don't have faith that i can get the seemingly one person at BH "Gary" to set up the mCard at the NOC during a holiday week.
> 
> Any suggestions? Is the TA necessary? Mcard working well? Go with BH Dvr and lose functionality but save hassle?


I recommend that you get a BH DVR first and see if that is adequate for her. They are inexpensive and no long term contract, so you can do a TiVo later when you have more time, if the BH DVR is not adequate. I am a big TiVo fan, but for a first time DVR user with the limited time you have to get it working for her and train her on it, I would go with the BH DVR.


----------



## GordonHelser

GordonHelser said:


> It has taken two weeks and several visits and several Tuning Adapters and replacing my two single cable cards with a multi card, but they finally got my Tuning Adapter working today. I don't think the cable cards were the problem. HERE IS THE SOLUTION, for the Tampa area, at least: Have the person that installs your TA call the NOC and ask for Gary. Apparently he is only available after 3pm. He got it working right away. He had them power down the TiVoHD. Power on the TA and wait until the green light stays on solid. Takes several minutes. Then power on the TiVoHD. And Gary did his magic at the NOC somewhere in there. The installer asked him what he did for future reference for future installs and Gary would not tell him. I think Gary wants job security. Schedule your visit for after 3pm and hope that Gary is in the NOC that day. Good luck.
> 
> Gordy in Tampa. TiVo user since 2000. 7 TiVo's. 6 in use.


The TA has been solid up until I had to reboot the TiVoHD. After the reboot, the TA stopped working. It was blinking green. I tried pulling its power cord, waiting a minute and powering it up. No joy. So I tried what was done in my post above. I pulled the power cord on the TA and on the TiVoHD. Waited a minute. Powered on the TA. Left for a while. Came back to find the TA green light on solid. Powered on the TiVoHD. Now the TA is working. Green light on solid. Guess I will have to do that each time the TiVo is powered off and on. I hope I don't have to also do it after the TiVoHD reboots itself after a software download.

I wonder it the cable companies are making the TA's so hard to live with to try and force us to replace our TiVo's with their DVR's?

Gordy in Tampa


----------



## GordonHelser

I got a flyer in the mail from BH listing about 100 four digit HD channels. I checked my channel list on the TivoHD and I only had about 20 four digit channels. I called TiVo. After some wasted fix attempts, I got a rep who checked the BH Tampa channel lineup and it matched what is on my TiVo. He asked for some examples of the missing channels and said he would open a ticket to get the channel line up fixed. Said he found another ticket for the same thing. Said it might take up to two weeks to get it fixed.

FYI,
Gordy in Tampa


----------



## adamt56

megory said:


> I did NOT get the Tuning Adapter, because I can get all the channels we want without it. The CSR said big changes are coming in June, so I don't know whether to be happy or scared <g>
> 
> Windracer, I can't get those either, and I can't get 692.
> 
> Like you, I can't get channel 16, but the HD side makes up for it with 616, 616, 618, 619 and 620.
> 
> But I am thrilled with the job BHN did and with the channels and appearance.
> M


Megory: Are you saying that you receive all these channels without the tuning adapter?

704 - ESPN2 HD
705 - ESPN NEWS HD
706 - ESPN U HD
707 - ESPN HD
718 - FOX SPORTS FLORIDA HD
719 - SUN SPORTS HD
720 - DISCOVERY HD THEATER
721 - DISCOVERY CHANNEL HD
722 - SCIENCE CHANNEL HD
723 - ANIMAL PLANET HD
724 - TLC HD
725 - TNT HD
726 - TBS HD
727 - NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHANNEL HD
728 - CNN HD
729 - VS. HD
730 - PALLADIA HD
731 - FOOD NETWORK HD
732 - HGTV HD
733 - A&E HD
734 - HISTORY CHANNEL HD
735 - DISNEY CHANNEL HD
736 - ABC FAMILY HD
737 - LIFETIME MOVIE NETWORK HD
738 - FX HD
739 - GOLF CHANNEL HD
740 - USA NETWORK HD
741 - SYFY HD
742 - BRAVO HD
743 - TRAVEL CHANNEL HD
744 - MLB NETWORK HD
745 - SPEED HD
746 - WGN AMERICA HD
747 - FOX NEWS CHANNEL HD
748 - CNBC HD+
749 - AMC HD
750 - BIO HD
751 - CBS COLLEGE SPORTS HD
752 - BBC AMERICA HD
753 - CARTOON NETWORK HD
754 - CRIME & INVESTIGATION NETWORK HD
755 - E! HD
756 - FOX BUSINESS NEWS HD
757 - FUSE HD
758 - G4 HD
759 - INVESTIGATION DISCOVERY HD
760 - HLN HD
761 - IFC HD
762 - MSNBC HD
763 - DISNEY XD HD
764 - PLANET GREEN HD
765 - STYLE HD
766 - TCM HD
767 - HISTORY INTERNATIONAL HD
768 - WE tv HD
948 - WZRA


----------



## adamt56

My Brighthouse tuning adapter experience has been an absolute disaster.

All the technician did was hook up the adapter and verify that it booted up and the SDV menu on the TiVo appeared. I asked him anything else needed to be done (call the have the device activated etc). He said "nope, you pretty much just plug 'em in and they are good to go". He was in control of the remote and began going through the guided set-up. I knew this would take at least 20 minutes so I told him he could go as long as everything was good on their end (my mistake perhaps).

Anyhow, half of the SDV channels display "This channel is temporarily unavailable. Press SELECT to try tuning to this channel again. Contact your cable provider for more information".

Additionally, most channels from 2-173 simply do not tune at all. Quite frustrating. Now. they must send a technician out to fix the problem.


----------



## windracer

Is anyone _without_ a TA getting all of these new "re-org" channels? Looks like BHN is moving everything into the 1000+ channel range, but I can't get any of them on my M-Card so I'm assuming SDV. I'm still able to get the channels in their original location (i.e., the 700s) so I'm not too concerned yet.


----------



## adamt56

windracer said:


> Is anyone _without_ a TA getting all of these new "re-org" channels? Looks like BHN is moving everything into the 1000+ channel range, but I can't get any of them on my M-Card so I'm assuming SDV. I'm still able to get the channels in their original location (i.e., the 700s) so I'm not too concerned yet.


No, not able to tune any channel in the 1000 range (WITH or without the TA).

All the channels they have parked in the 1000 range are also in the 700+ range.

@windracer - How many channels in the 700 range are you able to tune?


----------



## windracer

adamt56 said:


> @windracer - How many channels in the 700 range are you able to tune?


Quite a few!

704 ESPN2HD
707 EPSNHD
718 FSNFLHD
719 SUNNHD
720 HDT
721 HSCHD
722 SCIHD
723 APLHD
724 TLCHD
725 TNTHD
726 TBSHD
728 CNNHD
730 PLDHD
731 FOODHD
732 HGTVHD
733 AETVHD
734 HSTRYHD
735 DISNHD
736 ABCFHD
737 LMNHD
738 FXHD
740 USAHD
741 SYFYHD
742 BRAVOHD
743 TRAVHD
744 MLBHD
746 WGNHD
749 AMCHD


----------



## Duke

GordonHelser said:


> I recommend that you get a BH DVR first and see if that is adequate for her........


I agree with Gordon's assessment. There are too many unknowns at this point vis-à-vis Brighthouse's implementation of SDV & adoption of tuning adapter technology. I have to reboot my TiVo and Tuning Adapter a couple of times a month to keep it all working properly; probably not something you want to have to deal with from distance.


----------



## jtageson

I had a Brighthouse tech come out to my house yesterday because I couldn't get any of the 1XXX channels. I assumed the problem was that they were SDV and I would need tuning adapter. However when the tech came out, he told me that these new channels were not available yet to cable cards. He said they have been turned on for Brighthouse boxes, but not for cable cards. Apparently they are having problems with cable cards. He said a tuning adapter wouldn't make any difference right now. He has a TV at home with a cable card and can't get the new channels either. He said to wait a few weeks till they get the problems worked out


----------



## moyekj

jtageson said:


> Apparently they are having problems with cable cards. He said a tuning adapter wouldn't make any difference right now.


 He's wrong on that front. With Tuning Adapter attached you get same channel maps as customers with cable set top boxes (it overrides the channel mapping function of the CableCard(s)).


----------



## windracer

jtageson said:


> However when the tech came out, he told me that these new channels were not available yet to cable cards. He said they have been turned on for Brighthouse boxes, but not for cable cards.


Ok, I know that's happened in the past, so that's encouraging. Hopefully they will be "turned on" soon, or at least before they remove the existing ones that are working.


----------



## megory

adamt56 said:


> Megory: Are you saying that you receive all these channels without the tuning adapter?





windracer said:


> Quite a few!
> 
> 704 ESPN2HD
> 707 EPSNHD
> 718 FSNFLHD
> 719 SUNNHD
> 720 HDT
> 721 HSCHD
> 722 SCIHD
> 723 APLHD
> 724 TLCHD
> 725 TNTHD
> 726 TBSHD
> 728 CNNHD
> 730 PLDHD
> 731 FOODHD
> 732 HGTVHD
> 733 AETVHD
> 734 HSTRYHD
> 735 DISNHD
> 736 ABCFHD
> 737 LMNHD
> 738 FXHD
> 740 USAHD
> 741 SYFYHD
> 742 BRAVOHD
> 743 TRAVHD
> 744 MLBHD
> 746 WGNHD
> 749 AMCHD


Adam, sorry to take so long to respond. With the M-Card only (NO TA) I get the same lineup as Windracer does. But in addition, I do receive 727, 729, 739 and 747.

As all these upper level 1000-1500 get added, I'm wondering what the future holds vis a vis the Tuning Adapter!


----------



## adamt56

Well, had another technician come out this morning to attempt to get the SDV adapter working. I am having an issue with most of the lower channels (2-100) not working as well as most of the SDV channels (channel not available).

Upon arrival, the tech stated that since the tuning adapter was not Brighthouse equipment, there was nothing they could really do. I pointed to the Brighthouse stickers plastered all over the bottom of the thing. Needless to say, we couldn't get it working. (I was hoping that the tech might have brought another tuning adpater to swap out [you know, considering the point of the service call was that I was not able to tune channels after the installation of the tuning adapter]). I guess you can wish with one hand and you know what with the other.

Next appointment in a few days . . . Maybe the third time will be the charm.


----------



## adamt56

adamt56 said:


> Well, had another technician come out this morning to attempt to get the SDV adapter working. I am having an issue with most of the lower channels (2-100) not working as well as most of the SDV channels (channel not available).
> 
> Upon arrival, the tech stated that since the tuning adapter was not Brighthouse equipment, there was nothing they could really do. I pointed to the Brighthouse stickers plastered all over the bottom of the thing. Needless to say, we couldn't get it working. (I was hoping that the tech might have brought another tuning adpater to swap out [you know, considering the point of the service call was that I was not able to tune channels after the installation of the tuning adapter]). I guess you can wish with one hand and you know what with the other.
> 
> Next appointment in a few days . . . Maybe the third time will be the charm.


**UPDATE** So, I did a little more research and decided to go onto the Brighthouse Customer care live chat. I was connected with Janice (who I have chatted with before) and we did a bit of troubleshooting. I asked her if she could "hit" the box. First, she guided me through the Tivo SDV troubleshooting guide (which, I have done before). That of course did not work. She then said that she could do a reset of all the equipment but it might would cause our chat session to disconnect. It did not. About 20 seconds later the channels that were not tuning started to tune!! She mentioned she had to send it "the signal it wanted".

So, moral of the story . . . Try the live chat feature. I have had great luck with the CSR and tech's on there in the past as well as today.


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> Is anyone _without_ a TA getting all of these new "re-org" channels? Looks like BHN is moving everything into the 1000+ channel range, but I can't get any of them on my M-Card so I'm assuming SDV. I'm still able to get the channels in their original location (i.e., the 700s) so I'm not too concerned yet.


I'm able to pull in a bunch of the 1000+ range channels on my M-Card now.


----------



## jmoline

Anyone having problems watching or viewing BIG10HD programming. I've set up my S3 to record the Michigan State Basketball Games and I get repeated freeze ups, always when the network is coming out of commercial. I have two single stream cable cards and a tuning adapter installed. My initial call to TIVO was no help, the tech seemed to think the tuning adapter was changing frequencies and the TIVO didn't know. Any one else with this problem?


----------



## scottopus

Something like this happened to me once when I was watching the BigTenNetwork in HD. I switched to the SD channel and it was fine. If it happened anymore, I would have called BH. I do notice if you leave BTN on overnight you'll find a blank screen in the morning.


----------



## adamt56

windracer said:


> I'm able to pull in a bunch of the 1000+ range channels on my M-Card now.


Yep, they lit up those channels finally for those with cable cards/SDV adapters.


----------



## adamt56

TomRaz said:


> I have not really had any issues with my TA's and they are free for the first 12 months.
> 
> Come join the fun


I am being charged 3.80 plus and extra .95 for "Digital Add'l Outlet".

So, 4.75 total to have the SDV adapter now. So much for them being "free" per TiVo.


----------



## TomRaz

Adam the tuning adapters are suppose to be free for the first year both in the Tampa and Orlando areas. 

I would contact the billing department and discuss the issue with them. If you don't get any progress ask to speak to someone in the quality assurance department about this issue. 

Good luck


----------



## windracer

adamt56 said:


> I am being charged 3.80 plus and extra .95 for "Digital Add'l Outlet".


Interesting ... I just happened to notice that all of the additional outlet charges for my CableCARD disappeared from my January bill.


----------



## pugru2

adamt56 said:


> I am being charged 3.80 plus and extra .95 for "Digital Add'l Outlet".
> 
> So, 4.75 total to have the SDV adapter now. So much for them being "free" per TiVo.


Keep calling eventually you will get someone who will do the real leg work for you and get those charges taken off for 12 months. Try having them put in the discount code "X1" (I think that's it). It took about 5-6 service reps for me to get it, and the one who finally found it actually called me back with that information.


----------



## megory

These are my charges from BH St Pbg. I have only an M-Card and no TA.

Like WindRacer, I receive the majority of the 1000-1300 (?) channels (but not all).

*Current Monthly Service(s) *
01/05 - 02/04 Standard Cable *44.99 *
01/05 - 02/04 Road Runner Service _32.95_ 
01/05 - 02/04 Digital Cable Tier Digital Cable, 
Digital Music, On-Screen Guide, And Access 
To On Demand Services. *7.95 * 
01/05 - 02/04 CableCARD *2.95* 
Subtotal *88.84*​


----------



## adamt56

pugru2 said:


> Keep calling eventually you will get someone who will do the real leg work for you and get those charges taken off for 12 months. Try having them put in the discount code "X1" (I think that's it). It took about 5-6 service reps for me to get it, and the one who finally found it actually called me back with that information.


I did contact them and they removed the charge for the TA as well as the digital outlet. They then stated it would be free for one year.

It sounds like there is some real great communication going on at BHN. </sarcasm>

Or, they are just trying to rip people.


----------



## scottopus

adamt56 said:


> I am being charged 3.80 plus and extra .95 for "Digital Add'l Outlet".


If you look back on the bottom of page 2 of this thread, you'll see I had the same problem. You shouldn't be paying for an additional outlet since a TA isn't hooked up to an additional TV. They removed both charges from my bill but I only get 1 year of the TA for free.


----------



## adamt56

scottopus said:


> If you look back on the bottom of page 2 of this thread, you'll see I had the same problem. You shouldn't be paying for an additional outlet since a TA isn't hooked up to an additional TV. They removed both charges from my bill but I only get 1 year of the TA for free.


Don't worry . . . They are making up for it with their recently announced rate increase for service.


----------



## windracer

adamt56 said:


> Don't worry . . . They are making up for it with their recently announced rate increase for service.


Yeah, I got that too. What's confusing is that the digital combo (with RoadRunner) on my bill is listed as $78. According to the letter I received, it's $85 and going up to $90.  Maybe that's including taxes?


----------



## Lampei

I'm at the point now where I'm going to take my Tuning Adapter back to BH, and just "live" with the other HD channels I receive. For one, they still haven't credited me back for the $3.80 a month for it (after they said they would), and I still have not got the channels I'm supposed to be receiving by using it.

Each time I call them up, I get the "OK, let me hit it", "nope, that didn't fix it", "OK, let's restart", "nope, same thing", "hmmm, we don't get a lot of TiVo requests, I don't think many people are using them any more", "Well, I am and this tuning adapter still doesn't work right". Very frustrating...

I *think* I may have found why it doesn't work correctly (at least in my case). After I got the TA added, my wireless USB stopped working correctly. I got "gateway not found" and "connection failed" when trying to connect. At first I thought my wireless USB was going bad, but each time I removed and reconnected the USB, everything worked for the next hour. Then it would try to connect, and it would fail a day or so later. I then decided to remove the TA USB, and, for the last 2 weeks, have not had an issue with the connection, so I guess the TA was doing something weird internally to mess with the TiVo network connection. Great!

Anyone have any similar issues with their TA? I haven't returned it yet, as that would require *another* truck roll to get me another one (even though I was the one that had to install it last time). And when then guy came out they never seem to want to wait to make sure that all the channels work, as "it's just a TiVo"  Argh!


----------



## flyers

My S3 is operating "normally" with both the TA and the wireless USB adapter. One minor issue with the dropping of the next item in the TDL whenever the TiVo reboots, which is usually only when a new software update is released.

As for any BHN issues, you want to escalate the problem to the General Manager. I have found this to be extremely helpful in the past. They generally send their most experienced techs to resolve the issue.

http://tampabay.brighthouse.com/contact_us/office_of_the_president_entry.aspx


----------



## sbiller

I order two (2) TA's for my TiVo HD and S3 and had an appt. set up for this Wed between 8 and 10a. Around 9a I received a call from BHN dispatch saying the technician had to drive to Brandon to locate the TA and would be late. I waited until 11a and finally left my premises. I received a call from BHN at 1130. The technician was at my door but I had already left. I proceeded to reschedule for today between 2 and 4p. I just received a call from CableLink saying that the TAs are out of stock and wouldn't be in stock until next week. 

I'm really looking forward to the day when I can 1) dump BHN for Verizon FIOS; 2) the TiVo gateway plan now mandated by the FCC is implemented.


----------



## sbiller

I've had two calls from Bright House employees this afternoon. Without asking they scheduled a technician to install two BHN HD DVRs while I'm waiting on my Tuning Adapters. I told him and the next guy that called that I don't want their crappy DVR. They've been very polite, etc. They owe me a call to tell me when the back-ordered tuning adapter's are back in stock. I find it suspicious that they are out of stock.


----------



## megory

Let me again say that MY tech insisted that I NOT get the TA, that it was a waste of time and money, and that all would be fine. As I recall, he said changes were coming (in March? April? May? ) and the TA would not be needed. It worried me yet I get _virtually _all the channels in South St Petersburg, Florida.

Nevertheless, I eagerly await arrival of Verizon FIOS!


----------



## sbiller

I'm in South Tampa. I'm not receiving many channels on either my TiVo HD or Series 3 including Fox Business HD, CNBC HD, etc. Why would they be offering a Tuning Adapter if they weren't already using SDV and probably will be using it more in the future?


----------



## sbiller

A fairly knowledgeable BHN employee showed up at my house this morning with two CISCO STA1520 TA's. About 45 minutes later and a quick phone call to his back end services guy, the TA's were synced up. My S3 recognized the TA pretty quickly after the BHN tech connected the USB cable. The TiVo HD didn't work at first. After I performed a restart, the acquiring channels screen appeared and the TA began functioning correctly.


----------



## kbaynes

I have always had trouble with BHN and I guess who hasn't, right? Especially way up in Brooksville. A few months ago I did my own research and found that most of my issues centered around not having a Tuning Adapter. I was relentless in my calls and finally got a tech out with a TA about 2 months ago that with 2 cards gives dual recording capability. I did have to tell them what I needed before I got it though. I still get dropped channels for days at a time. I still get random pixelation usually during important moments of shows and rarely during commercials. It usually takes about 3 days for a tech to come out and say reboot the TA and then shrug his shoulders and say he doesn't know of anything else to try. I also get random hiccups on my cable modem. 
I have been waiting to see Verizon Fios installation trucks.


----------



## Imagine77

I wish I discovered this forum earlier. I was flatly told by the tech guy that installed my m-card that i could not get some channels without the official BHN box. I just found out about tuning adapters. I had an appointment today but just got a call that the TA is out of stock. I rescheduled for wed.


----------



## megory

Sigh. I wish I knew what channels you all get with a TA that I don't get. I wonder if I'm missing anything. Perhaps I don't get sports, otoh, I delete all sports stations <g> so this doesn't affect me. One thing I know I don't get is MSNBC HD. I don't need to watch that on HD, so it's not a big loss to me. More space on my TiVo!

But is there anything serious that I'm missing w/o the TA? Except that I wouldn't be able to MRV?


----------



## Imagine77

for me, I cannot get most of the channels in the 1000. I get all the local channels in HD and some cable channels but no NBA TV and some others. I get FoxHD and MLB. Try flipping thru the channels


----------



## Imagine77

Thanks to everyone on here. My TA came in today. I was able to guide the installer on what to do. At first it didnt work until i discovered the power on the TA wasnt on. duh. Took a while to figure that out. All works well now. Sweet!


----------



## rainmkr

The next wave of fun is coming.. tomorrow the switch gets thrown and the 600-700 HD channels go poof to complete the migration to their new home on 1000+.

Tivos, cablecards, and tuning adapters are still very niche items unfortunately. Yes those of us who have owned a Tivo are very well versed in them but we are NOT the majority. Customer service reps have probably never touched one themselves. So can you imagine what it's like to troubleshoot or explain something you never use?

A lot of the "channel unavailable issues" were giving regular box users headaches as well during the initial SDV roll out as well. 

Everything on the cable network now (outside of the tvs you just want standard analog channels on) need 2 way communication to use the majority of services on the network. I have avoided jumping to a TivoHD/Premiere mainly because I don't want to deal with an external device such as the adapter hogging another power outlet in my entertainment center.

Why can't Tivo get cisco to have these built in to the units off the shelf?


----------



## windracer

rainmkr said:


> The next wave of fun is coming.. tomorrow the switch gets thrown and the 600-700 HD channels go poof to complete the migration to their new home on 1000+.


I've already switched my TiVos to use the 1000+ range channels, hopefully the rest of my SPs make the transition.


----------



## megory

So far I have had a couple of channel changes, that's all folks.

I'll hurry to change the 600 SPs to the 1000s. Or will TiVo do it for me. Maybe I'll wait to see!

I'm eager to see the differences in channels received by TA owners and non TAs.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PS Most of the HD SPs were already moved. I had many of the 1000-1500 unticked so I ticked them. I'll see if they change over automatically tonight!

This could be what my installer meant about not needing a TA. Or not.


----------



## flyers

as long as you uncheck the 600-700 channels, and check the 1000+ channels, TiVo should record properly. However, until Tribune removes the 600-700 channels from the lineup, ur SP will still indicate it will record the 600-700 channel, but in my experience will record the channel you have checked as a channel you receive.


----------



## megory

flyers said:


> as long as you uncheck the 600-700 channels, and check the 1000+ channels, TiVo should record properly. However, until Tribune removes the 600-700 channels from the lineup, ur SP will still indicate it will record the 600-700 channel, but in my experience will record the channel you have checked as a channel you receive.


Actually, I did absolutely nothing -- TiVo automatically changed it on most of my HD channels.

Some shows I record in Analog so I can multi-room-view (an advantage of NOT having the TA is I can MRV). Happily, those were left in analog.


----------



## windracer

Grrr ... so the 600s and 700s are dark now, but Tribune hasn't updated yet so my SPs haven't been switched over to the 1000s yet. 

And their selection of which channels in the 1000s are SDV and which aren't seems arbitrary. Now I can get ESPN2HD but not ESPNHD? Argh! I guess I might have to break down and finally get some TAs in here.


----------



## rainmkr

windracer said:


> Grrr ... so the 600s and 700s are dark now, but Tribune hasn't updated yet so my SPs haven't been switched over to the 1000s yet.
> 
> And their selection of which channels in the 1000s are SDV and which aren't seems arbitrary. Now I can get ESPN2HD but not ESPNHD? Argh! I guess I might have to break down and finally get some TAs in here.


For better or worse by the end of the year I think everything HD will be on switched digital. It's the only way for cable to keep up with the SAT and FIOS companies additional programming while increasing their internet speed offerings as well.


----------



## windracer

Received a letter from Brighthouse today ...



> August 16, 2010
> Dear windracer,
> 
> Bright House Networks would like to thank you for choosing us as your video service provider. We are writing to you as a valued customer in order to provide advance notice of important upcoming changes that affect your ability to access certain programming on unidirectional retail devices.
> 
> Bright House Networks is rolling out a new digital video delivery technology in your area known as Switched Digital Video ("SDV"). SDV is a robust bandwidth-management system that makes it possible for us to offer more digital video programming services than ever before, including new HD channels.
> 
> In order to launch even more new video services, we are migrating some existing services to the SDV system which is a bi-directional platform. Unfortunately, your unidirectional retail device does not support bi-directional programming delivered over the SDV system.
> 
> Please be advised, therefore, beginning on or after September 16, 2010, Bright House Networks will deliver the following packages on the SDV system and this programming will not be available on unidirectional retail devices until further notice:
> 
> Channel Name, Channel Number
> Disney HD 1105
> MLB HD 1141
> Versus HD	1152
> Travel Channel HD	1267
> Palladia	1300
> Bay News 9 Travel Weather Now	109
> CNBC World	141
> America's Auction Network	165
> Art & Coin	162
> Celebrity Shopping Network	161
> Current TV	128
> Ovation	106
> MUN2	158 and 906
> Lifetime Real Women	143
> CBS College Sports	139 and 807
> Centric	107
> Fit TV	114
> 
> If you wish to receive the above services, you may contact Bright House Networks to obtain a digital set-top box or similar bi-directional device that is capable of supporting two-way communications with the SDV system.
> 
> You may continue to use your unidirectional retail device with your Bright House Networks provided CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Bright House Networks will notify you in advance of any other programming changes.
> 
> Please contact us at 1-866-976-EASY if you have any questions.
> We thank you again for choosing Bright House Networks in Tampa Bay!


Still no channels I care about really, so I'm continuing to hold off on bothering with a TA.


----------



## sbiller

windracer said:


> Received a letter from Brighthouse today ...
> 
> Still no channels I care about really, so I'm continuing to hold off on bothering with a TA.


Just received the letter as well. I have TA's on both my TiVo HD and S3. They are a little flaky but work about 99% of the time. I use them primarily to watch some of the HD news channels like MSNBC HD and CNBC HD.


----------



## windracer

Were you able to get those installed yourself? Or does BHN require a stupid truck roll?


----------



## sbiller

windracer said:


> Were you able to get those installed yourself? Or does BHN require a stupid truck roll?


It requires a truck roll just like the CC install. The guy they sent actually was pretty knowledgeable. A BHN employee.


----------



## megory

I got the identical letter in South Pinellas. I still just use the M card and no TA. There isn't any station on that list that I care about, so why bother. This means I can still transfer from one t'other.

I would like to get MSNBC, but wtf, I can get it on 41. And I can get all the PBS stations on the high stations. I'm fine.

Glad to know you all are fine too!!


----------



## TiVoToo

Brighthouse Central Florida announced yesterday in a 1-page spread of the Orlando Sentinel that all HD channels will be moved into the 1000 range and re-organized into categories. During transition period from 8/26 - 10/26, HD channels will be carried on both their new and old location. After 10/26, the channels will only be able at new location. From the lineup published with the announcement, every HD channel is moving.
Great timing. Changeover right in the middle of the Fall TV season. If previous lineup changes have been any indication, it'll be while after changeover before TiVo catches up to the new channels. I expect havoc with my SP recordings.
I have 2 TiVo S3 with CableCards, but no TA. So maybe what I really ought to be worried about is how many of the HD channels I can still receive get moved to SDV during the transition. Guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## windracer

BHN has already done that over here in the Tampa Bay area. For a while we had the HD channels in the 600-700 range _and_ the new 1000s. It seems to have stabilized now (fewer and far between channel lineup change messages on the TiVos). Now it seems they are pushing forward with the SDV channels.

I want to say that for the most part, the TiVo handled the changes smoothly and adjusted the SPs accordingly.


----------



## sbiller

Has anyone else noticed an improvement in stability in their TA's lately? I haven't had to perform a single reboot nor have I missed an SDV access in about a week.


----------



## bellino13

Yes, I've noticed a slight improvement over the last week or so here in Brandon, though I did need a reboot of the tuning adapter and TiVo Sunday evening. I was watching a couple of different shows and things went blank after having changed channels back and forth a couple times. My tuning adapter is running the .0801 firmware and the TiVo has 11.0h.

The people at Brighthouse are extremely under-informed about these tuning adapters. I had a sales manager telling me last night that they don't provide them and that I had to buy my own!


----------



## sbiller

bellino13 said:


> Yes, I've noticed a slight improvement over the last week or so here in Brandon, though I did need a reboot of the tuning adapter and TiVo Sunday evening. I was watching a couple of different shows and things went blank after having changed channels back and forth a couple times. My tuning adapter is running the .0801 firmware and the TiVo has 11.0h.
> 
> The people at Brighthouse are extremely under-informed about these tuning adapters. I had a sales manager telling me last night that they don't provide them and that I had to buy my own!


STA1.0.0_1520_LR-F.0801 flash as well.


----------



## megory

So many of my programs--especially cable shows--tend to start late and end late. So, if I want to see the last minute of most shows, I must change the settings, show-by-show to stop one minute later. 

I don't know if it's just in my area or if it's all of Florida BHN.

Does this happen to you? If so, how do you handle it?

Is there an across-the-board adjustment to defaults that I could make? I'd like all programs to start 1 minute late and end 1 minute late.


----------



## bellino13

Well, I finally got BH to come with a new tuning adapter a few weeks ago, though it still had the same firmware that my old one had, .0801. After a couple hours of hopeful TV watching, all my channels went blank again, twice. Fed up, I signed up for Verizon FiOS the next week. Oddly enough, during the 2-3 week period between when I signed up and when the tech was supposed to come get me installed, the tuning adapter worked flawlessly and made me seriously consider not switching. In the end we did get rid of BH and the tuning adapter and are now enjoying FiOS with just a multistream cable card in the TiVo (no tuning adapter). No more Fox Soccer Plus HD, but no more worries either.


----------



## megory

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=463092

Hey, my channels are all messed up. For instance, 41 is on 29 (MSNBC is on CNN) and others are on equally weird channels. Of course, this EFFs up my SPs. I haven't been able to fix it permanently.

Do I need to call BH or can I fix it myself? I do NOT have a TA because I use MRV

I again removed M-Card, rebooted--and now it's coming up with "No signal"


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> I guess I might have to break down and finally get some TAs in here.


I posted that back in April last year and finally bit the bullet. I called BHN tonight and scheduled a TA installation for Saturday.

At first the rep tried to tell me it would be $3.80/month.  I said I thought there was a "first 12 months" free offer and she put me on hold and finally came back and said yeah, there is. She also said there's no charge for the truck-roll, so we'll have to see if that's true (I'm going to hold them to it!)

I'm only getting one, even though I have three different HD TiVos with CableCARDs in the house. Can you move the TA around without needing to call BHN? They're not paired to the box like the cards are, right?


----------



## EpcotEric

I don't have more than 1 TiVo, however during installation, BHN doesn't need any info (host ID, etc.) from the TiVo to activate the TA, so I assume you can move it around. It is a bit of a pain to setup and sometimes takes about 10-15 minutes to boot and successfully pull channels. 

I asked about the 12 months free and they said no to me about 6 months ago. Oh well. They also didn't charge for the truck roll.

Knight will probably do the install, not a BHN tech. When mine was installed in Largo, it didn't work initially (flashing LED). He was about to rip it out and schedule another visit (he had no idea what it even was). I told him to leave it and I'll call customer service and troubleshoot. The TA screen kept saying Initializing, so I assumed it was a good box. 

About 30 minutes after he left, just before I picked up the phone, the box synced up, authorized and started working.

The only drawback to the TA is that you now get all the Digital Simulcast lower-end channels. Meaning that unless it's on a broadcast network, BHN blocks transfers.

Good luck and enjoy the new channels!

EPCOTEric, aka simba1994


----------



## windracer

Cool, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## windracer

Wow. That was an "interesting" install.

First off, the contractor was 90 minutes late. I had a 12-2 window. BHN called at 1:30 and said he'd arrive at 3. At 3:30 I was just about call when he showed up.

He was a nice guy, but had never done a CableCARD or TA install before. He let me do most of the driving and setup. First he gave me an S-Card so I asked if he had any M-Cards. After he found one I showed him the CC and Host IDs and he called them in. After 10 minutes the card still hadn't authorized so I had him call again. This time the card authorized right away.

So far, so good.

Then he gives me the tuning adapter. The Cisco STA1520 is a lot bigger than I thought it would be. First, no power adapter. He says they didn't give him one. He radios one of his buddies and they tell him just to grab any modem power supply. So he gets one from the truck, I check it to make sure it's 12V, and plug in the TA.

He's still letting me drive (he has no idea how to set this up) so I remove the coax from the back of the TiVo, connect it to the TA, then use another short coax to connect the TA back to the TiVo. I ask him for the USB cable. He says you don't need it, you use either coax _or_ USB. I'm skeptical, but have never used one of these before, so fine. I go into the TA menu on the TiVo, no TA detected. I tell him I'm pretty sure you need to use USB. I grab my box of cables and find a compatible one. Connect it to the TA and the TiVo and then I can get into the diagnostic menus. At this point I let the installer go because the TA was detected so I was pretty sure the rest would fall into place. Total install time was 30 minutes.

Like EpcotEric, it took a while for the LED to stop flashing and the TA to initialize. But it seems to be working now, I can get the SDV channels I was missing before. Neat.


----------



## Lampei

@windracer,
Yup, that's what happened when I first got my TA "installed". They force a truck roll on you, and then you have to do everything...they might as well just give let the TiVo people pick it up from an office


----------



## windracer

Well, at least they didn't charge me for the truckroll. Otherwise I would have complained.


----------



## Chris Berry

Important Information about your Bright House Networks Service

During the week of February 21st, a software upgrade will be applied to your Tuning Adapter to improve your viewing experience. This upgrade may result in a message on your TiVo box that says: "Tuning Adapter Connected&#8221; after the software upgrade. If you see this message, please follow the onscreen instruction to press &#8220;Continue&#8221; to resume viewing TV on your TIVO DVR and Tuning Adapter.

In rare cases you may be required to reboot your TIVO DVR. Simply unplug your TIVO DVR from power followed by plugging it back in to reboot. Alternatively from the TIVO menu go to &#8220;Messages and Settings&#8221; and select &#8220;Restart or Reset System&#8221; choosing the &#8220;Restart the TiVo HD DVR&#8221; option.

Thank you for being Bright House Networks customer!


----------



## windracer

Interesting ... did you receive that via e-mail? I didn't get a notice like that (yet).

My current versions on the TA are:

- FLASH: STA 1.0.0_1520_LR_F.0801
- App(s): SARA v1.61.36.1

Guess I'll see if any of that changes this week.


----------



## windracer

Got a letter in the mail today from Brighthouse, more channels moving to SDV next month.



> May 11, 2011
> 
> Dear windracer,
> 
> Bright House Networks would like to thank you for choosing us as your video service provider. We are writing to you as a valued customer in order to provide advance notice of important upcoming changes that affect your ability to access certain programming on unidirectional retail devices. Bright House Networks is rolling out a new digital video delivery technology in your area known as Switched Digital Video ("SDV"). SDV is a robust bandwidth-management system that makes it possible for us to offer more digital video programming services than ever before, including new HD channels. In order to launch even more new video services, we are migrating some existing services to the SDV system which is a bi-directional platform. Unfortunately, your unidirectional retail device does not support bi-directional programming delivered over the SDV system. Please be advised, therefore, beginning on or after June 14, 2011, Bright House Networks will deliver the following packages on the SDV system and this programming will not be available on unidirectional retail devices until further notice:
> 
> AmericanLife TV	134
> Great American Country	133
> BBC America	123
> HBO Latino	207
> Bloomberg TV	127
> HBO Latino West	214
> Bay News 9 en Espanol 154 and 900
> IFC	113 and 384
> ESPN Deportes 153 and 914
> Logo 147
> ESPNews	150
> MLB Network	159
> ESPNU 151
> Nat Geo Wild 148
> FLIX West 115 and 372
> Planet Green 108
> Fox Soccer Channel 120
> Sundance 117 and 374
> Fuse 132
> The Hub	102
> G4 124
> Tr3s 157 and 930
> Gospel Music Channel 145
> VH1 Classic	138
> 
> If you wish to receive the above services, you may contact Bright House Networks to obtain a digital set-top box or similar bi-directional device that is capable of supporting two-way communications with the SDV system. You may continue to use your unidirectional retail device with your Bright House Networks provided CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Bright House Networks will notify you in advance of any other programming changes. Please contact us at 1-866-976-EASY if you have any questions. We thank you again for choosing Bright House Networks.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bright House Networks


Nothing I really care about except BBCA and maybe IFC. I have the one TA so no big deal still.


----------



## sbiller

I believe that that BHN will be required to support self installs starting next month (June). I'm debating about possibly upgrading one of my TiVo HD's to a Premiere but wanted to wait for the self-install before even thinking about it.


----------



## windracer

Self-installs for CableCARDs and TAs? That would be great, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## megory

Glad you posted that, WR! I just got that notice myself, and I don't understand it. What is my unidirectional device? Is that my TiVo, or is it my non-cable-card TiVo? Will my HD Tivo be okay? Will I have to get a TA?

I use MRV, so I record everything in Analog. 

Thanks!


----------



## windracer

The "unidirectional" device is the TiVo, really. Without a tuning adapter, the TiVo won't be able to tune into those channels that are switching to switched digital video. You only need a TA if you want to be able to watch/record those channels.


----------



## megory

Okay, what makes TiVo unidirectional? In my brain, I see my TiVo receiving and sending, but apparently that's wrong. Why? And how is the BH DVR bidrectional as opposed to TiVo.

BBC IFC, FLIX and Sundance are the only HD stations I like, so I'm POd. I don't want to give up MRV to get them, even though I just SPd Law and Order UK.

I don't understand why TiVo's MRV functionality is so . . . minimal and restrictive. I'm willing to accede to the restrictions of only MRVing analog channels, and I feel stuck that if I have a fully functioning TV/TiVo with a TA, that I am not permitted to MRV anything. :down:

Have you heard if we will EVER get Verizon FIOS? Are we stuck with BH? TiVos won't work with Dish or Direct, correct? 

Thanks for educating me, WR!


----------



## sbiller

megory said:


> Okay, what makes TiVo unidirectional? In my brain, I see my TiVo receiving and sending, but apparently that's wrong. Why? And how is the BH DVR bidrectional as opposed to TiVo.


CableCard (CC) makes the TiVo Unidirectional since CC is not able to communicate to the Cable Company head-end equipment over the cable coax. The Tuning Adapter (TA) solves this problem by providing a backchannel to the Cable Company head-end equipment effectively allowing TiVo to communicate bi-directionally.



megory said:


> I don't understand why TiVo's MRV functionality is so . . . minimal and restrictive. I'm willing to accede to the restrictions of only MRVing analog channels, and I feel stuck that if I have a fully functioning TV/TiVo with a TA, that I am not permitted to MRV anything. :down:


This is due to the Digital Rights Management restrictions associated with the way TiVo implements MRV functionality. This could be remedied in the near future by a software update to TiVo which will allow streaming of content instead of a copying of the entire program.


----------



## windracer

sbiller said:


> CableCard (CC) makes the TiVo Unidirectional since CC is not able to communicate to the Cable Company head-end equipment over the cable coax. The Tuning Adapter (TA) solves this problem by providing a backchannel to the Cable Company head-end equipment effectively allowing TiVo to communicate bi-directionally.


True, but it was also my understanding that it's not the CableCARD itself that's unidirectional, but the way it was implemented. From wikipedia:



> The portion of the CableCARD specs that could be agreed on describe how one-way services work, and so only the portion known as UDCP (Unidirectional Digital Cable Product) was required by the FCC. *As it was the only thing required, most of the early devices were only one-way capable; however all the actual CableCARDs produced were always two-way capable.* Many enhancements to the CableCARD standard including the optional Multi-Stream support became known as CableCARD 2.0.


Probably more detail than we need in this thread, though. 



megory said:


> Have you heard if we will EVER get Verizon FIOS?


I used to check the Verizon FIOS site for availability (and signed up for notification) but have give up. I keep getting "high speed internet" offers from them in the mail but it's all DSL. No idea why they are not rolling out FIOS in Pinellas county.


----------



## sbiller

windracer said:


> I used to check the Verizon FIOS site for availability (and signed up for notification) but have give up. I keep getting "high speed internet" offers from them in the mail but it's all DSL. No idea why they are not rolling out FIOS in Pinellas county.


I can't cite the specific news story or Verizon PR but I believe they stopped expanding FIOS a number of years back because they weren't getting the expected ROI on their current dark fiber.


----------



## sbiller

Just received the same misleading letter via US mail that Windracer received. I decided to file a complaint to the FCC via their online submission form. My complaint stated,



> On 5/16/2011 I received a misleading letter from Bright House Networks (BHN) dated 5/11/2011. The letter indicated that I would no longer be able to receive certain programming on unidirectional retail devices like my TiVo. BHN has been using Switched Digital Video (SDV) in the Tampa area for quite some time. The letter did not even mention that a Tuning Adapter would allow me to continue to receive SDV programming on my retail device. The letter is pushing users back to BHN provided devices. "If you wish to receive the above services, you may contact Bright House Networks to obtain a digital set-top box or similar bi-directional device that is capable of supporting two-way communications with the SDV System." Bright House Networks should specifically have mentioned that a Tuning Adapter is a viable option for continuing to receive programming being distributed via SDV and they did not. This is clearly misleading and hurts the FCC's goal of providing retail device access to cable TV.


----------



## orangeboy

But wouldn't a Tuning Adapter be a "similar bi-directional device"?


----------



## sbiller

orangeboy said:


> But wouldn't a Tuning Adapter be a "similar bi-directional device"?


In my view, Yes. Why wouldn't they just say "Tuning Adapter"? I think its an attempt to mislead a CC user in an attempt to move them back to a BHN STB.

I did call BHN. After being transferred from Sales to Technical Support I was put on hold by the CSR for about 5 minutes. She finally got back on the line and told me what I already knew -- the letter didn't effect my ability to receive the channels listed in the letter. I asked her, "Why did I receive the letter?" She said it tied to the fact that I'm a CC user and they don't look at whether or not a user has a TA. She agreed with me that the letter was vague and could have been clearer about the use of a Tuning Adapter. She was actually pretty pleasant and was completely unaware of the additional channels moving to SDV.


----------



## megory

Thanks, you all. Very educational. 

However, I still don't understand why adding a TA will prevent MRV of analog stations. Further, BH is now advertising that their latest DVRs permit all sorts of MRVing.

So, we're SOL about Verizon. Is there ANY provider option that will use TiVo besides the very annoying BHN?


----------



## tigre99

sbiller said:


> I believe that that BHN will be required to support self installs starting next month (June). I'm debating about possibly upgrading one of my TiVo HD's to a Premiere but wanted to wait for the self-install before even thinking about it.


I just had the tuning adapter installed for the second time. The first one was very flaky. I am bit skeptical about self-installs. The tech I had was not very knowledgable, but the tuning adaptor needed to be "married" to the cable cards by having someone in tech support ping them..


----------



## sbiller

tigre99 said:


> I just had the tuning adapter installed for the second time. The first one was very flaky. I am bit skeptical about self-installs. The tech I had was not very knowledgable, but the tuning adaptor needed to be "married" to the cable cards by having someone in tech support ping them..


Generally the tech's are pretty much incompetent when it comes to Cable Cards and Tuning Adapters. Self-installs with a bit of research prior to the install is all the consumer needs. TA's remain somewhat flaky although my two (2) TA's are much more reliable than they were 6 months ago probably due to firmware updates on both the TiVo side and the Cisco Side.


----------



## lrhorer

megory said:


> However, I still don't understand why adding a TA will prevent MRV of analog stations.


Well, I don't know this for a fact, but it is possible your provider delivers digital versions of all the analog channels and that the TA forces you to receive the digital versions. I would not expect this to be the case, but it is possible. More specifically,I would expect the presence of a CableCard, with or without a TA, would force this. It is certainly the case here on TW Cable San Antonio.

If true either way, and your provider sets the CI byte on everything, then indeed you will not be able to MRV those channels on an un-hacked TiVo.



megory said:


> Further, BH is now advertising that their latest DVRs permit all sorts of MRVing.


That's a different question.



megory said:


> So, we're SOL about Verizon. Is there ANY provider option that will use TiVo besides the very annoying BHN?


I'm not quite sure what you mean. Every CATV provider - or at least every major one - is required by law to support CableCard devices like the TiVo.


----------



## sbiller

I'm currently paying $3.80 each for my TAs from BHN Tampa. Is this consistent with your cost?


----------



## windracer

The TA is supposed to be free for the first year ... at least that's the deal I got when I got mine.


----------



## sbiller

windracer said:


> The TA is supposed to be free for the first year ... at least that's the deal I got when I got mine.


I'm going to call them tomorrow to see if they'll credit my account.


----------



## sbiller

I spoke to BHN CSR this morning. They apologized for the miscommunication related to the TAs and agreed to credit my account for 3 months only for the TAs. After that they will revert to the $3.80/mo per TA. I'm still trying to better understand how the FCC guidelines allow them to charge for the TAs. The guidelines appear to be somewhat silent on the cost of the TAs. Another comment/complaint to the FCC may be in order.


----------



## sbiller

Found this mandate in the FCC-10-181A1 rules,



> Subscribers must be able to use the devices they purchase at retail to access all of the linear channels that comprise the cable package they purchase. Providing retail navigation devices and leased navigation devices with equivalent access to linear programming at an *equivalent service price* is essential to a retail market for navigation devices. <snip> We adopt these requirements pursuant to Section 629 because we conclude that SDV support for retail devices is necessary to assure a retail market for navigation devices.


By charging me $3.80 per TA I don't believe they are truly offering an *equivalent service price*.


----------



## sbiller

> For any bundled offer combining service and equipment into a single fee, including any bundled offer providing a discount for the purchase of multiple services, such provider shall make such offer available without discrimination to any customer that owns a navigation device, and shall *further offer such customer a discount from such offer equal to an amount not less than the monthly rental fee reasonably allocable to the lease of the operator-supplied navigation device included with that offer.* For purposes of this section, in determining what is reasonably allocable, the Commission will consider in its evaluation whether the allocation is consistent with one or more of the following factors: (i) an allocation determination approved by a local, state, or federal government entity; (ii) the monthly lease fee as stated on the cable system rate card for the navigation device when offered by the cable operator separately from a bundled offer; and (iii) the actual cost of the navigation device amortized over a period of no more than 60 months.


On my bill they are giving me an $8.00 discount but the fees associated with my CC's and TA's add up to $16.45 for my two (2) TiVo's. I'm struggling with whether the language of the ruling (quoted above) means they should discount the cost of the TA and CC for my 2nd TiVo.


----------



## scottopus

sbiller said:


> By charging me $3.80 per TA I don't believe they are truly offering an *equivalent service price*.


It's costing me $6.75 ($3.80 for the TA plus the $2.95 for the M-card) to receive HD programming. A normal BH customer who wants to view the same HD channels would need at least a BH HD receiver. I can't find the current price on their website (nothing like upfront pricing) but remember the monthly "rental" was around $9.95. So the $6.75 your paying is less than a normal BH customer who just wants to view the same HD channels that your able to record.

I'm not thrilled about paying BH an additional $6.75 but it's better than paying them $10 just to view the channels or paying them even more for their POS DVR.


----------



## sbiller

scottopus said:


> It's costing me $6.75 ($3.80 for the TA plus the $2.95 for the M-card) to receive HD programming. A normal BH customer who wants to view the same HD channels would need at least a BH HD receiver. I can't find the current price on their website (nothing like upfront pricing) but remember the monthly "rental" was around $9.95. So the $6.75 your paying is less than a normal BH customer who just wants to view the same HD channels that your able to record.
> 
> I'm not thrilled about paying BH an additional $6.75 but it's better than paying them $10 just to view the channels or paying them even more for their POS DVR.


I have a friend in Pinellas county who uses the BHN DVR send me his bill. They charge $9.95 for DVR Service and another $8.00 for an HD DVR. In his case he has two DVRs so he's charged $9.95 + $9.95 + $8.00 + $8.00 = $35.90. Equivalent service with TiVo would be $13.50 in fees from BHN plus whatever subscription fees are paid to TiVo. Assuming primary DVR at $19.95 and 2nd DVR at $14.95 would yield a total cost of $13.50 + $19.95 + $14.95 = $48.40 or only $12.50 more than BHN's crappy DVR.

If you start factoring in the value of lifetime subscription's the breakeven point is pretty soon. Assuming a 36-month DVR lifespan and lifetime costing $500 on the first DVR and $400 on the 2nd DVR. $900 / 36 = $25 / month making the effective cost of going with TiVo ($13.50 + $25.00 = $38.50) or essentially the same as the generic DVR. Only advantage of staying the the crappy BHN DVR is free replacement if it breaks.


----------



## megory

I'm still getting 123 -- BBC -- and I presume I still get the others (most, I don't care about) with just my M-Card.

How about the rest of you? Do you see this as stopping soon?

M



windracer said:


> Got a letter in the mail today from Brighthouse, more channels moving to SDV next month.
> Quote:
> May 11, 2011
> 
> Dear windracer,
> 
> Bright House Networks would like to thank you for choosing us as your video service provider. We are writing to you as a valued customer in order to provide advance notice of important upcoming changes that affect your ability to access certain programming on unidirectional retail devices. Bright House Networks is rolling out a new digital video delivery technology in your area known as Switched Digital Video ("SDV"). SDV is a robust bandwidth-management system that makes it possible for us to offer more digital video programming services than ever before, including new HD channels. In order to launch even more new video services, we are migrating some existing services to the SDV system which is a bi-directional platform. Unfortunately, your unidirectional retail device does not support bi-directional programming delivered over the SDV system. Please be advised, therefore, beginning on or after June 14, 2011, Bright House Networks will deliver the following packages on the SDV system and this programming will not be available on unidirectional retail devices until further notice:
> 
> AmericanLife TV 134
> Great American Country 133
> BBC America 123
> HBO Latino 207
> Bloomberg TV 127
> HBO Latino West 214
> Bay News 9 en Espanol 154 and 900
> IFC 113 and 384
> ESPN Deportes 153 and 914
> Logo 147
> ESPNews 150
> MLB Network 159
> ESPNU 151
> Nat Geo Wild 148
> FLIX West 115 and 372
> Planet Green 108
> Fox Soccer Channel 120
> Sundance 117 and 374
> Fuse 132
> The Hub 102
> G4 124
> Tr3s 157 and 930
> Gospel Music Channel 145
> VH1 Classic 138
> 
> If you wish to receive the above services, you may contact Bright House Networks to obtain a digital set-top box or similar bi-directional device that is capable of supporting two-way communications with the SDV system. You may continue to use your unidirectional retail device with your Bright House Networks provided CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Bright House Networks will notify you in advance of any other programming changes. Please contact us at 1-866-976-EASY if you have any questions. We thank you again for choosing Bright House Networks.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bright House Networks
> 
> Nothing I really care about except BBCA and maybe IFC. I have the one TA so no big deal still.


----------



## sbiller

Anyone else experiencing a loss of channel 1219 (CNBCHD)? Both my boxes aren't receiving it. I rebooted one TA and still no 1219. I'm in the South Tampa area.


----------



## megory

I just checked and I get "channel not available" 

To be fair, I haven't a clue if I usually receive this channel on South Pinellas Tier, M-Card only, and no TA.


----------



## sbiller

megory said:


> I just checked and I get "channel not available"
> 
> To be fair, I haven't a clue if I usually receive this channel on South Pinellas Tier, M-Card only, and no TA.


CNBCHD is a Switched Digital Video (SDV) channel requiring a Tuning Adapter (TA).

I'm curious... why haven't you added a TA to your setup? The reliability of the latest Cisco TA has improved with recent firmware updates to the Cisco box and the TiVo.


----------



## megory

Hi Sbiller, Did you get 1219 back? 

A TA prevents MRV which is a requirement in our house. And, cannot see a benefit to having a TA even if we didn't do MRV. We'll miss BBC and IFC, Flix, and Sundance when they finally do the change, but for the occasional shows, it's not worth the tradeoff.


----------



## sbiller

megory said:


> Hi Sbiller, Did you get 1219 back?


Yep. It came back later in the day. I receive some very good support for BHN issues over on DSLReports. 
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/brighthouse


----------



## megory

Aha! Me too! Good site.

Glad all is okay
M


----------



## windracer

I can't tune into BBC America HD (1278) with my TA tonight (123 works, though). All other SDV channels seem to be fine. Anyone else?


----------



## megory

WR, _without_ TA, I get 123, and "channel not available" on 1278.

I just reviewed my bill, and I'm charged "08/05 - 09/04 CableCARD 2.95" for my M card.


----------



## windracer

Yeah, apparently BBC (123) never got switched over to SDV like that letter back in May said it would. But I prefer recording Doctor Who from BBCA-HD (1278) and for some reason my one TA won't pick it up ("you may need a CableCARD decoder to receive this channel"). Strange.


----------



## sbiller

windracer said:


> Yeah, apparently BBC (123) never got switched over to SDV like that letter back in May said it would. But I prefer recording Doctor Who from BBCA-HD (1278) and for some reason my one TA won't pick it up ("you may need a CableCARD decoder to receive this channel"). Strange.


I had a similar problem on one of my daughters HD channels a while back. It was working on one TA and not working on the other. I ended up switching the TA's to see if the problem followed the problematic TA. It did not. I think it may have been a signal quality issue and tightening the connections corrected the problem. I've also found the the BHN forum on DSLReports is the best place to get support on this sort of issue. Also tweeting BrightHouseCare is another method to get support.


----------



## megory

Anyone having HDTV issues today? I think mine went out (S. Pinellas) around noon. Have been having problems with internet too. Storms' effect?


----------



## sbiller

megory said:


> Anyone having HDTV issues today? I think mine went out (S. Pinellas) around noon. Have been having problems with internet too. Storms' effect?


Major outage across their entire network. Check twitter or dslreports for more info.


----------



## megory

Thanks! Could t get back on TiVo community cuz of computer problems too. GB iPhone !! It makes sense -- glad to know it's system not my new TV! Thanks again


----------



## sbiller

megory said:


> Thanks! Could t get back on TiVo community cuz of computer problems too. GB iPhone !! It makes sense -- glad to know it's system not my new TV! Thanks again


Internet has been up and down in Tampa. Its up and running now so I'm hoping they know what the problem is. TV is up and running now as well.


----------



## megory

Still down here at 3 pm


----------



## windracer

I noticed I lost my connection to my home server around 11:30am this morning, and about 30 minutes later we lost the cable modem at work. Everything seems to be back up now, though.

Pretty long thread over on dlsreports ... looks like not everyone is back to normal quite yet.


----------



## megory

Reconnected at 3:35. What a relief it was to be reassured here, as I poorly reported earlier. It was great to receive the message of the outage via iPhone, as computer access was too erratic to try after my first post. Especially concerned as a lightning strike killed our Vizio last Sunday, and just getting new one up and running.

Thanks you all.


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> Got a letter in the mail today from Brighthouse, more channels moving to SDV next month.


I just got the same letter again, four months later. I guess they never got around to switching those channels to SDV and are trying again as of September 12.


----------



## Lenarro

I was having the the same problems with SDV. My solution, and I have not had a problem since, was to:
1: Cancel Brighthouse Tampabay.
2: Get Verizon Fios.

Everything has been great to date.


----------



## windracer

That's great if FIOS is available in your area ... I've been waiting and waiting for it to get into my neighborhood here in St. Pete but no luck so far.


----------



## sbiller

windracer said:


> That's great if FIOS is available in your area ... I've been waiting and waiting for it to get into my neighborhood here in St. Pete but no luck so far.


Ditto. Verizon's support of CableCARD without SDV is the primary reason I would switch.


----------



## megory

Double ditto. I thought they were putting in Verizon lines years ago. But brighthouse seems to have a monopoly here.


----------



## windracer

This might not be the best thread to post this in, but today I received an e-mail from Brighthouse announcing their new iPad app:

http://care.brighthouse.com/Portal/...?uh=9120697415797342793&siteNodeId=4857&b=254

Which can be downloaded from here:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bright-house-tv/id467135700?mt=8

Interesting to see if a TA will be required. 

Of course, I downloaded it and fired it up here at work and got:

"The programming you have requested is only available when you are accessing this video service in your home, using a cable modem authorized by Brighthouse Networks."

Oh well.


----------



## windracer

Doh!

"Bright House TV is not supported on 'jailbroken' devices. Please restore your iPad to factory defaults, then reinstall Bright House TV."

:down::down:


----------



## BHNtechXpert

windracer said:


> This might not be the best thread to post this in, but today I received an e-mail from Brighthouse announcing their new iPad app:
> 
> Oh well.


You are correct. You must be in your home (on your home network) in order to use the App.

While I'm at it I would like to introduce myself...

My name is Gary and I recently joined the Corporate Social Media Team at Bright House Networks as their Online Forums Manager. Some of you may already know me as Ispgeek here and other communities on the web however effective today my username will change to BHNtechXpert.

The purpose behind this is to give everyone a consistent username across all online communities and to make it easy for you to identify that you are in fact speaking to an official representative of the company. My contact information will also be made available to each of these communities and I will also be working closely with each community operator to ensure that no question or situation is left unanswered.

In the past year Bright House Networks has fully embraced Social Media (Twitter, Facebook) as a powerful tool to interact with and support our customers in near real-time. Your response to these enhanced interaction options has been nothing less than amazing. The next evolutionary step for the Bright House Networks Social Media program includes reaching out to online forums, blogs and other unique and exciting forms of online communication to be announced soon and this is where I come into the picture.

My reach will include the entire Bright House Networks footprint (Florida, Alabama, Indiana, Michigan and California). If you have a technical issue, concern or anything that might cause your experience with Bright House Networks to be anything less than outstanding...or if you have a comment, suggestion or feedback on how we can improve our services or processes to better meet your needs I want to know about it.

In addition to the above Ill also keep you up to date on all the latest and greatest technology and services Bright House Networks has to offer including an occasional taste of coming soon technology and services and how to best utilize them in your busy lifestyles.

I receive immediate updates from each of these communities and I will normally respond to inquires quickly. Feel free to private message me anytime and I look forward to working with you.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

windracer said:


> Doh!
> 
> "Bright House TV is not supported on 'jailbroken' devices. Please restore your iPad to factory defaults, then reinstall Bright House TV."
> 
> :down::down:


You are correct. Jailbroken iPads will not be able to use the App.


----------



## windracer

BHNtechXpert said:


> Some of you may already know me as Ispgeek here and other communities on the web however effective today my username will change to BHNtechXpert.


Welcome! :up:



BHNtechXpert said:


> You are correct. Jailbroken iPads will not be able to use the App.


Too bad. Apple's draconian app store policy at work, I'm guessing.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

I'm thinking more on the need to preserve DRM in general. A jailbroken device has the potential to have other things also broken if ya know what I mean.


----------



## megory

Interesting. Another reason NOT to get an iPad. Silly me--I didn't realize that iPads were another ATT only product or that they required jailbreaking.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

megory said:


> Interesting. Another reason NOT to get an iPad. Silly me--I didn't realize that iPads were another ATT only product or that they required jailbreaking.


Hi There...

They aren't only an AT&T product anymore and jailbreaking is only required if you want to have full control over your iPad. That said I'm not an Apple fan (I'm a PC kinda guy) so it's not in my future. Looking forward to an Android hopefully this year.


----------



## windracer

megory said:


> I didn't realize that iPads were another ATT only product or that they required jailbreaking.


Not to get too off-topic, but you might be confusing jailbreaking with unlocking. Jailbreaking allows you to install apps and tweaks that aren't in the Apple-approved App Store. Unlocking is what lets you use a device that is locked to a particular carrier (like AT&T) on any carrier.

In this particular case, Brighthouse is preventing their new app from running on a jailbroken iPad, presumably because they don't want the content (that I'm paying for anyway) getting off of the iPad via some jailbreak app.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Windracer it isn't us that's worried about what you do with that content...It's the content owner. Nothing would make us happier than to be able to offer you cross platform connectivity to all the products we offer no matter where you are and eventually that day will come. 

We're kind of at a crossroads right now with technology and everyone is worried about getting their fair share. These issues will work themselves out eventually trust me...it's in everyones best interest to move in that direction. It will take time so patience is something we'll all have to hold onto at least for now.


----------



## windracer

BHNtechXpert said:


> Windracer it isn't us that's worried about what you do with that content...It's the content owner. Nothing would make us happier than to be able to offer you cross platform connectivity to all the products we offer no matter where you are and eventually that day will come.


I'm not trying to start an argument here, but if that were true BHN wouldn't have the CCI byte set on all the digital channels that prevent me from moving recordings from one TiVo to another in my own home, even though they allow that with their own "whole home DVR" solution. I know that can't be the content providers requiring that since Verizon and even Comcast don't always have those copy-protect flags on.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

windracer said:


> I'm not trying to start an argument here, but if that were true BHN wouldn't have the CCI byte set on all the digital channels that prevent me from moving recordings from one TiVo to another in my own home, even though they allow that with their own "whole home DVR" solution. I know that can't be the content providers requiring that since Verizon and even Comcast don't always have those copy-protect flags on.


The Whole Home DVR does not move recordings anywhere. They stream from the host DVR. I think the bigger question is why hasn't Tivo come up with a method of streaming for it's customers? For what they charge you would think this would be on the A list of customer requests. As for what other providers do in the way of securing content I obviously can't comment on that.


----------



## megory

Sigh, such annoyances. Thanks WR! I want to be able to share even HD content between TiVos!

I just replaced my old BH modem, and the new one is a Netgear CGD24G with WiFi. I use a Linksys 54GS for TiVo and all my WiFi stuff. The BH Netgear came with no instructions or information and I had to peel off labels to discern exactly what model it was. I'm presuming that the WiFi on this is fairly useless to me and that the only way I can use this modem/router is as a modem. Correct?


----------



## BHNtechXpert

megory said:


> Sigh, such annoyances. Thanks WR! I want to be able to share even HD content between TiVos!
> 
> I just replaced my old BH modem, and the new one is a Netgear CGD24G with WiFi. I use a Linksys 54GS for TiVo and all my WiFi stuff. The BH Netgear came with no instructions or information and I had to peel off labels to discern exactly what model it was. I'm presuming that the WiFi on this is fairly useless to me and that the only way I can use this modem/router is as a modem. Correct?


Why would the Netgear wireless be useless? It's the functional equiv of the 54GS.


----------



## windracer

megory said:


> The BH Netgear came with no instructions or information and I had to peel off labels to discern exactly what model it was. I'm presuming that the WiFi on this is fairly useless to me and that the only way I can use this modem/router is as a modem. Correct?


I guess it depends. If you can get into the web interface of the router you should be able to configure it to take over for your Linksys box. Assuming Brighthouse hasn't changed any of the defaults, you should be able to login and then change it to your liking. I found this, maybe it will help:

http://support.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/9441/~/cgd24g---product-faqs


----------



## megory

Hey, WR, thanks. I'll give it a looksee. 

Are your channel 10 and 1010 out this morning? Not that I need to watch Power Rangers, but wondering why they're not on.

Meanwhile, I noticed that 123 (BBCA) is gone . . . moved and, presumably, accessible only with a TA (that prevents MRV).


----------



## megory

BHNtechXpert said:


> Why would the Netgear wireless be useless? It's the functional equiv of the 54GS.


BHN, There's no way I would know that it's the functional equivalent of 54GS (but thanks for the info). And it wasn't identifiable, nor did it come with instructions or booklet. I really appreciate information and helpfulness (see WindRacer's posts and MO) and a kinder tone would be more effective as Bright House's outreach.


----------



## megory

windracer said:


> Not to get too off-topic, but you might be confusing jailbreaking with unlocking. Jailbreaking allows you to install apps and tweaks that aren't in the Apple-approved App Store. Unlocking is what lets you use a device that is locked to a particular carrier (like AT&T) on any carrier.
> 
> In this particular case, Brighthouse is preventing their new app from running on a jailbroken iPad, presumably because they don't want the content (that I'm paying for anyway) getting off of the iPad via some jailbreak app.


 Interesting and thanks, WR.
M


----------



## lrhorer

BHNtechXpert said:


> The Whole Home DVR does not move recordings anywhere. They stream from the host DVR.


Which limits the content to residing on the DVR. That is unacceptable:

1. The DVR is frail. The ability to deploy RAID is minimal or non-existent. My servers have more than 20 terabytes available fault tolerant storage, each, and counting. How many DVRs can make that claim?

2. The storage capabilities of the DVR are limited. Adding a single external drive is pretty pathetic when it comes to expanding a system, and doing so makes the system even more frail, not less. What's more, multi-drive arrays are bulky and usually rather noisy. The storage really needs to be elsewhere than in the living room or theater. If the DVR were able to store its content on a network drive, then that would be something. 'Not everything, but something.

3. There is no way to back up the content. Every night my primary server backs up any new material to the backup server via rsync. The entire contents of the backup server are archived to off-line hard drives on a regular basis. If the DVR supported backups, that would also be something.

4. There is no way to edit the content. I pad every recording in an attempt (sometimes unsuccessful  ) to insure the entire program is recorded. That results in a lot of wasted space, so I trim every program to length. The very few which have commercials have them removed. Then I convert the MPEG2 content to h.264, which takes up less space and transfers much faster. None of that is available on any DVR of which I know.



BHNtechXpert said:


> I think the bigger question is why hasn't Tivo come up with a method of streaming for it's customers?


They have, but the question is not "bigger". It is largely moot. A streaming solution allows MRV or some variant, but it does not allow TTG. That is unacceptable.



BHNtechXpert said:


> For what they charge you would think this would be on the A list of customer requests. As for what other providers do in the way of securing content I obviously can't comment on that.


That's a cop-out. The fact is the content providers are not for the most part demanding that the CATV systems protect the content, and some (Mark Cuban, for example) are pushing hard for the CATV systems *NOT* to protect the content. The law specifically states that the CATV system and only the CATV system is responsible for the decision to set the CCI byte. Certainly, it is possible for a content provider to require as part of their contract agreement for the CCI byte to be set, but such contracts are not in evidence. Implying they are is nothing but a sleazy attempt to deflect the issue and make the company look as if it is not implementing capricious and arbitrary policies that negatively impact the customer when in fact the opposite is the case.


----------



## lrhorer

BHNtechXpert said:


> Windracer it isn't us that's worried about what you do with that content...It's the content owner.


The content owners have no say whatsoever (well, not supposedly - it is the MPAA that is driving most of this behind the scenes). No CATV provider has any contracts with the movie studios. The content providers have no official say in the matter, either. The CATV system and *ONLY* the CATV system has the authority to set the CCI byte or pass it on to the consumer from the content provider.



BHNtechXpert said:


> Nothing would make us happier than to be able to offer you cross platform connectivity to all the products we offer no matter where you are and eventually that day will come.


Not if the CATV companies have their way. CableLabs is comprised of CATV system representatives and only CATV system representatives (allowing that to be the case was another one of the utterly stupid moves on the part of the FCC). No one can read the CableLabs specs, even perfunctorily, and not realize the CATV companies do not wish the customer to have any control whatsoever over the content or the terminal equipment.



BHNtechXpert said:


> We're kind of at a crossroads right now with technology and everyone is worried about getting their fair share. These issues will work themselves out eventually trust me...it's in everyones best interest to move in that direction. It will take time so patience is something we'll all have to hold onto at least for now.


Right, Virginia.


----------



## lrhorer

megory said:


> Meanwhile, I noticed that 123 (BBCA) is gone . . . moved and, presumably, accessible only with a TA (that prevents MRV).


The TA has nothing to do with MRV, whatsoever. The CCI byte is part of the MPEG2 bitstream, and can be set to values other than 0x00 on any broadcast video irrespective of the delivery mechanism. The TA, OTOH, does absolutely nothing to the bitstream of any video. The TA's only function (only capability, for that matter) is to overwrite the channel map on the CableCard. This allows video streams to be mapped to any timeslot on any QAM carrier on the CATV spectrum based upon requests from the UDCP (in this case, a TiVo). In short, this means the TiVo, using the upstream modulator in the TA, can request Power Rangers from the headend. The headend responds to the TA, saying something like "Channel 123 is at 672 MHz, timeslots 01 - 05". The TA then overwrites the entry for 672 MHz, timeslots 01-05 on the CableCard, and the CableCard instructs the tuner to tune in 672 MHz. Meanwhile, at the headend, the video server system has started to send the content to the QAM modulator for 672MHz feeding the node that serves your house. The bitstream form the tuner starts coming in to the CableCard, and it splits off the timeslots and decrypts the content, sending it on to the device's video processor. That is SDV, and nothing in the entire process has anything to do with the CCI byte.


----------



## windracer

megory said:


> Are your channel 10 and 1010 out this morning?


Nope, they're working.



megory said:


> Meanwhile, I noticed that 123 (BBCA) is gone . . . moved and, presumably, accessible only with a TA (that prevents MRV).


Yeah, it looks that way. I can get it on my TiVo with the TA, but not on the other ones anymore. You wouldn't have been able to MRV that channel even before it was SDV, though, since it was in the digital range (above 99).


----------



## BHNtechXpert

lrhorer said:


> Which limits the content to residing on the DVR. That is unacceptable:
> 
> 1. The DVR is frail. The ability to deploy RAID is minimal or non-existent. My servers have more than 20 terabytes available fault tolerant storage, each, and counting. How many DVRs can make that claim?
> 
> 2. The storage capabilities of the DVR are limited. Adding a single external drive is pretty pathetic when it comes to expanding a system, and doing so makes the system even more frail, not less. What's more, multi-drive arrays are bulky and usually rather noisy. The storage really needs to be elsewhere than in the living room or theater. If the DVR were able to store its content on a network drive, then that would be something. 'Not everything, but something.
> 
> 3. There is no way to back up the content. Every night my primary server backs up any new material to the backup server via rsync. The entire contents of the backup server are archived to off-line hard drives on a regular basis. If the DVR supported backups, that would also be something.
> 
> 4. There is no way to edit the content. I pad every recording in an attempt (sometimes unsuccessful  ) to insure the entire program is recorded. That results in a lot of wasted space, so I trim every program to length. The very few which have commercials have them removed. Then I convert the MPEG2 content to h.264, which takes up less space and transfers much faster. None of that is available on any DVR of which I know.
> 
> They have, but the question is not "bigger". It is largely moot. A streaming solution allows MRV or some variant, but it does not allow TTG. That is unacceptable.
> 
> That's a cop-out. The fact is the content providers are not for the most part demanding that the CATV systems protect the content, and some (Mark Cuban, for example) are pushing hard for the CATV systems *NOT* to protect the content. The law specifically states that the CATV system and only the CATV system is responsible for the decision to set the CCI byte. Certainly, it is possible for a content provider to require as part of their contract agreement for the CCI byte to be set, but such contracts are not in evidence. Implying they are is nothing but a sleazy attempt to deflect the issue and make the company look as if it is not implementing capricious and arbitrary policies that negatively impact the customer when in fact the opposite is the case.


I fullly expected this response (albeit not so wordy  ) and my only response to you is this. I realize you want all these things but the reality is these programs are not yours to do with as you please (nor are they ours). I also realize that you want to move the recordings around your network as you see fit and that for the most part would fall into the honorable intentions category but this is actually where the problems begin...the intentions quickly go from honorable to less than honorable because the next thing ya know they end up on a usenet server somewhere...now that's not to say that you do that BUT enough do where it has become a problem.

All of the above considered your frustration and efforts should be directed at the content providers and the rules they set forth for us to rebroadcast the material to you. Then and only then will things change. In the meantime you can continue down the path of blaming cable providers for this, that and the other thing in preventing this but it just isn't so despite what you may have read, been told or have concluded and your frustration and efforts in that direction are wasted.

In the meantime I have passed on your frustrations and I want you to know that it isn't that we don't care...we have rules and contracts we have to follow too.


----------



## megory

BHNtechXpert said:


> I fullly expected this response (albeit not so wordy  ) and my only response to you is this. I realize you want all these things but the reality is these programs are not yours to do with as you please (nor are they ours). I also realize that you want to move the recordings around your network as you see fit and that for the most part would fall into the honorable intentions category but this is actually where the problems begin...the intentions quickly go from honorable to less than honorable because the next thing ya know they end up on a usenet server somewhere...now that's not to say that you do that BUT enough do where it has become a problem.
> 
> All of the above considered your frustration and efforts should be directed at the content providers and the rules they set forth for us to rebroadcast the material to you. Then and only then will things change. In the meantime you can continue down the path of blaming cable providers for this, that and the other thing in preventing this but it just isn't so despite what you may have read, been told or have concluded and your frustration and efforts in that direction are wasted.


Please, we have enough to deal with, with BHN and it's general, TiVo-uninformed personnel.

If you are here to troubleshoot our problems constructively, and give us technical help, that's great -- we can use a troubleshooter here and someone within BHN who is TiVo savvy.

But if, as it appears, you are here with BHN political motivation to tout the BHN line . . . that PR effort isn't going very well.


----------



## megory

Channel 33 has been out since about 2 am. Anyone else? I was recording all the Law and Orders for the upcoming week of few shows (I record on 33 so I can transfer via MRV--something, as we all know, BHN prevents from HD stations such as 1238 on its system). When I turned TV on, noticed the recordings have a black screen, althouth they're recording! Grrr.


----------



## megory

Called BHN and apparently this is a county-wide downage. 1237 is fine (go figure) but, I wanted to record on my large storage TiVO and transfer PRN. So, I guess I'm SOL.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

megory said:


> Please, we have enough to deal with, with BHN and it's general, TiVo-uninformed personnel.
> 
> If you are here to troubleshoot our problems constructively, and give us technical help, that's great -- we can use a troubleshooter here and someone within BHN who is TiVo savvy.
> 
> But if, as it appears, you are here with BHN political motivation to tout the BHN line . . . that PR effort isn't going very well.


Suggestion one...let's dispense with the flaming and sarcasim shall we (you modified your post but I saw the troll comments)? I'm here to help, have a long standing track record in doing just that (feel free to verify) and in the meantime what can I do for you?


----------



## BHNtechXpert

megory said:


> Channel 33 has been out since about 2 am. Anyone else? I was recording all the Law and Orders for the upcoming week of few shows (I record on 33 so I can transfer via MRV--something, as we all know, BHN prevents from HD stations such as 1238 on its system). When I turned TV on, noticed the recordings have a black screen, althouth they're recording! Grrr.


This issue with Chan 33 has been resolved...


----------



## megory

I'm waiting for you to be helpful. This is OUR forum and if your only contribution is to put down TiVo, you are easily ignored.


----------



## lrhorer

BHNtechXpert said:


> I realize you want all these things but the reality is these programs are not yours to do with as you please (nor are they ours).


That is not the point. There are certainly laws against copyright infringement, and I am not suggesting they be violated. The simple fact is, however, the majority of TiVo users out there *ARE* able to move their recordings around as they see fit. The majority of MSOs do not copy protect their broadcasts. That is a fact, and one you are ignoring.

By the way, they don't belong to the content providers who you claim are pushing for this, either. They belong to the content owners - usually a studio. Exactly why people who don't own the content should be allowed to dictate what the end user's equipment can or cannot do with the content is a real puzzle, to me. A car dealer cannot sue you if you violate the patents on an automobile, nor in any other way prevent you from doing so. Why should the wholesaler (the content provider) or the retailer (the CATV system) have any say whatsoever in the matter? (Yes, I know it's because that's what the law says.)



BHNtechXpert said:


> I also realize that you want to move the recordings around your network as you see fit and that for the most part would fall into the honorable intentions category but this is actually where the problems begin...the intentions quickly go from honorable to less than honorable because the next thing ya know they end up on a usenet server somewhere...now that's not to say that you do that BUT enough do where it has become a problem.


The issue is not some hypothetical problems, but whether Brighthouse and certain other MSOs are copy protecting their broadcasts due to contractural obligations, or simply as a matter of policy and then attempting to deflect the perceived responsibility for the decision to the content providers. After all, the customer does not buy directly from the content provider, so what does it matter if they think the content provider is an @%^@$$%?

In the following, I am going to use the term "you" to refer to the CATV systems in general or Brighthouse Networks specifically, not you, personally.



BHNtechXpert said:


> All of the above considered your frustration and efforts should be directed at the content providers and the rules they set forth for us to rebroadcast the material to you.


First of all, my only frustration is being lied to. I don't suffer from the problem in the least. I'm not a Brighthouse customer, and I have no issues with the CCI byte. I have severe issues with anyone who lies in an attempt to deflect blame for anything.

Secondly, most of the content providers have publicly stated they have no such restrictions set forth in their contracts, and as I already mentioned, a number of them have specifically stated they do not wish to have their content protected. Again, Mark Cuban is a good example. So either they are lying, or you are. Which is it? The fact the majority of CATV systems are not copy protecting their broadcasts strongly suggests the latter.

I can freely move all the content in my house around any way I choose. I could even, if I so chose, copy the content to DVDs and start selling it on the street. It would be illegal to do so, and the copyright owners could rightfully have me thrown in jail if I did. Neither you nor the content providers could, however, because it is none of your business. For some reason, the FCC doesn't realize this and for some bizarre reason thinks it has some responsibility to the broadcast industry, and must protect their perceived interests, real or imagined.

For the record, I do not ever copy content to DVDs or distribute them on the street, for money or otherwise.



BHNtechXpert said:


> Then and only then will things change. In the meantime you can continue down the path of blaming cable providers for this, that and the other thing in preventing this but it just isn't so despite what you may have read, been told or have concluded and your frustration and efforts in that direction are wasted.


These are the indisputable facts:

1. You claim to have contractural obligations.
2. No such obligations are in evidence. (Feel free to point to some.)
3. Every CATV system in the country has similar contracts with the very same providers as Time Warner, Frontier, Brighthouse, etc.
4. The majority of MSOs do not copy protect their content.
5. There is no law requiring you to enter into a restrictive contract.

These facts add up to some strong conclusions:

1. At the very least, you are not acting as an advocate for your customers.
2. Either you are lousy negotiators, acquiescing to contractural restrictions the majority of MSOs are not countenancing, or...
3. You are lying through your teeth, and there are few or no such contractural obligations guiding your policy.



BHNtechXpert said:


> In the meantime I have passed on your frustrations and I want you to know that it isn't that we don't care...we have rules and contracts we have to follow too.


There is one and only one rule you have to follow, and that is the FCC regulations which clearly state that you, and only you, have the responsibility for deciding whether or not to set the CCI byte, to reset it, or to pass through the content provider's settings. 'Not a very restrictive rule, for you, is it? The statement, however, is typical of the obfuscation we regularly encounter. It suggests, without actually stating as fact, there are multiple regulations at play, suggestively from multiple sources. The rule (singular) is clearly spelled out in the so called "Plug-N-Play" FCC ruling of 2003, pulled from the Digital Millennium Copyright Act of 1998.

As to the vague insinuation your hands are tied by contractural agreements, why should we believe you? Because you say so? Because there is no way you would ever attempt to deflect responsibility for internal policy by suggesting there are external influences tying your hands?

I used to work for an MSO (Time Warner). One reason I quit was because their strategy for just about everything was to come up with some arbitrary and capricious policy and then lie through their teeth to try to deflect blame. By the reports I continue to get from sources within the organization, this problem has not gotten any better. We never could believe a single word that came from any exec's mouth back then. Why should it be different now?


----------



## lrhorer

BHNtechXpert said:


> Suggestion one...let's dispense with the flaming and sarcasim shall we (you modified your post but I saw the troll comments)? I'm here to help, have a long standing track record in doing just that (feel free to verify) and in the meantime what can I do for you?


Your point is well taken, but then so is his. Let me say that I sympathize with you on a personal level. As a semi-official BHN representative, your hands are tied by the party line. Mine would be, as well, if I still worked for Time Warner. Since I do not, however, I am free to remark on what sleezy, slimy, lying SOBs they are. Their problem is, however, their protestations to the contrary are just one more lie in a very long string of lies, and far from appeasing the public, just yet more firmly demonstrates what lying a$$-wipes they are.

As to any technical advice or help you may offer your customers, they should indeed be grateful, not abusive.


----------



## lrhorer

megory said:


> I'm waiting for you to be helpful. This is OUR forum and if your only contribution is to put down TiVo, you are easily ignored.


I suggest you lighten up. First of all, I haven't seen him put down TiVo, yet, with the exception of one off-hand comment which I addressed. It appears, however, we have the ear of at least one industry insider with possibly some means of communicating up the chain of command. I suspect his communications channels are limited, but still they have more clout than any civilian resource. Certainly it is a far better resource than some minimum - wage drop-out or pennies-an-hour Asian contractor manning a CSR line.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

lrhorer said:


> Your point is well taken, but then so is his. Let me say that I sympathize with you on a personal level. As a semi-official BHN representative, your hands are tied by the party line. Mine would be, as well, if I still worked for Time Warner. Since I do not, however, I am free to remark on what sleezy, slimy, lying SOBs they are. Their problem is, however, their protestations to the contrary are just one more lie in a very long string of lies, and far from appeasing the public, just yet more firmly demonstrates what lying a$$-wipes they are.
> 
> As to any technical advice or help you may offer your customers, they should indeed be grateful, not abusive.


Correction...official, not semi-official... that said lets address the obvious perception problem that you have with BHN. I don't know what made you feel this way but I would love to hear your story and do whatever I can to address your concerns. To be honest I've heard a lot of feedback...yours however is not common so it's important for me to know what the heck happened. If this isn't the place feel free to private msg me and I'll pass my contact number and we can talk or whatever feels best for you.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

lrhorer said:


> I suggest you lighten up. First of all, I haven't seen him put down TiVo, yet, with the exception of one off-hand comment which I addressed. It appears, however, we have the ear of at least one industry insider with possibly some means of communicating up the chain of command. I suspect his communications channels are limited, but still they have more clout than any civilian resource. Certainly it is a far better resource than some minimum - wage drop-out or pennies-an-hour Asian contractor manning a CSR line.


Quoting from your post above...

* I suspect his communications channels are limited, but still they have more clout than any civilian resource. 
*

Not so fast there sparky  You would be surprised (shocked actually). So before bounding my hands trust me when I say I have the ability and communication channels (as you put it) to address anything you can think of assuming of course it can be addressed.

*Certainly it is a far better resource than some minimum - wage drop-out or pennies-an-hour Asian contractor manning a CSR line.*

The ONLY time you will speak to someone overseas is IF you end up with the RR National Help Desk over a software issue (meaning not BHN related). They handle these issues however are not contractors to BHN but actually support Roadrunner. Depending on how you answer the questions from the IVR (or don't answer them) you will be routed to the best possible destination for your question. If you are routed to the wrong people simply ask to be transferred to your local office.

You of course do have another option and that is to reach out to me directly and I will make sure you are taken care of. In most cases within minutes...there are no bounds to what I can do so feel free to try it sometime. So if you post a question to me between 8am and 12am expect a response back quickly except for holidays and Sunday...it might be an hour or two...


----------



## BHNtechXpert

lrhorer said:


> I'm not a Brighthouse customer, and I have no issues with the CCI byte.


If you are not a BHN customer then why are we having this discussion? With all due respect it seems pointless to argue about something that doesn't affect you. I'm here to support OUR customers with problems common to TiVO and BHN whatever that may be, not argue IP rights, enforcement and contract issues.

Also... PLEASE don't lump BHN with TWC as to how things are done. It's obvious that you harbor some ill feelings for your past employer... I get that BUT we are entirely two different companies. What you know about TWC in almost all cases will not apply to BHN. This is a common mistake...I hear it all the time but we are not mirrors of TWC despite what you might think. We do work closely together on some things but beyond that we are very different. TWC is publicly held...we are not for starters. If you want some history behind us by all means let me know.

In the meantime...if there is anything I do to can help those with BHN services by all means please let me know.


----------



## sbiller

All,

This thread is supposed to be about SDV on BHN. I suggest that its time to get back on-topic. Since many of us are now on the Series4 (Premiere) platform this thread probably belongs in a different area all-together since its not Series 3 specific anymore. 

Thanks,
~Sam


----------



## lrhorer

BHNtechXpert said:


> Correction...official, not semi-official...


In that case, your hands are even more bound. As a company official, you cannot make any statements that paint the company in a bad light - not if you want to keep your job, or even avoid the risk of legal actions.



BHNtechXpert said:


> that said lets address the obvious perception problem that you have with BHN.


I have no perception issues with BHN in particular. I have serious issues with the CATV industry. Surely you are aware BHN is a player in that industry and a member of CableLabs? Don't feel like the lone stranger, however. I have just as many issues with the Consumer Electronics industry, the FCC, and CATV subscribers. All of us have contributed to this mess.



BHNtechXpert said:


> I don't know what made you feel this way


Without going into a multi-volume dissertation on economics, industry, and patent / copyright law, all I can say is, "Take a look around you." First, remove any rose-colored glasses, though.



BHNtechXpert said:


> but I would love to hear your story


My story starts sometime around the 14th century when patent and copyright law was developing along with the intellectual advances that eventually led to the industrial revolution and ultimately to the technological explosion in World War II, which continues to this day. It's certainly not a story I would choose to relate in full in a forum such as this. Any major metropolitan library will have many, many volumes dedicated to the subject.

OTOH, my personal story is much, much duller, and I assure you, despite your concern, you really don't want to be bored to tears with it.



BHNtechXpert said:


> and do whatever I can to address your concerns.


My only concerns are that dishonesty and insincerity be eliminated, and that no one, no matter who, is allowed to obtain any resources - not so much as a single penny - they did not earn. Beyond that, "Live and let live", I say. Inherent in that last statement is the notion that industry and especially government needs to keep their damn noses out of my business and anyone else's.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Irhorer I don't mind at all having a discussion with you but this isn't appropriate for this thread as Sam said. Ya wanna take it private by all means I'll be there. I will not however argue issues of IP with you...the rest of your story however interests me. 

Cheers...


----------



## lrhorer

BHNtechXpert said:


> Quoting from your post above...
> 
> * I suspect his communications channels are limited, but still they have more clout than any civilian resource.
> *
> 
> Not so fast there sparky  You would be surprised (shocked actually). So before bounding my hands trust me when I say I have the ability and communication channels (as you put it) to address anything you can think of assuming of course it can be addressed.


You are saying you report directly to the Board of Directors? If so, that would be unusual, indeed. Most corporations go to great lengths to insulate their senior executives from the public and from the rank and file employees.



BHNtechXpert said:


> *Certainly it is a far better resource than some minimum - wage drop-out or pennies-an-hour Asian contractor manning a CSR line.*
> 
> The ONLY time you will speak to someone overseas is IF you end up with the RR National Help Desk over a software issue (meaning not BHN related).


If all of your support staff is internal, then you (meaning BHN, of course) are one of a vanishing number of large companies of which this is true. I also applaud you if it is the case. That said, it doesn't guarantee a competent CSR will be on the line. Our own tech support is sometimes dismally bad, yet many of our customers spend six figures a month on our service. None of them spend less than $350 a month.



BHNtechXpert said:


> You of course do have another option and that is to reach out to me directly and I will make sure you are taken care of.


That is extremely rare these days. Please take note of my earlier message. It's a valuable resource, and should not be trivialized.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Irhorer like I said previously. This is not the thread for this, we can continue this discussion via PM and give this thread back to the SDV concerned peeps where it belongs.


----------



## lrhorer

BHNtechXpert said:


> Irhorer


That's LRhorer, if you please.



BHNtechXpert said:


> I don't mind at all having a discussion with you but this isn't appropriate for this thread as Sam said.


I happen to disagree. One cannot effectively discuss the technology without addressing the underlying technological and regulatory environment. Such superficial treatments are a large part of the reason we have to live with the problems we have now.



BHNtechXpert said:


> I will not however argue issues of IP with you...


IP... Intellectual Property?

SDV of course has nothing to do with Intellectual Property, MRV, TTG, or any other issue. It's a vary narrow and quite trivial topic, although the industry's approach to the technology has been in many respects typically obtuse. The FCC should never have caved in to the CE manufacturers and allowed a UDCP spec to be developed in the first place. It was moronic at the outset. They also should not have caved in to the satellite providers, allowing them a different security setup. They should never have exempted any broadcaster, including OTA broadcasters, from supporting the spec. Every receiver of any sort manufactured after 1998 should have been required to include a CableCard slot (or some analog of one). The CATV companies should never have been allowed to form CableLabs or to allow them to dictate specifications for 3rd party devices. The organization should have been completely independent, with no economic or political ties to any of the involved parties. Finally, the design of the TA was the worst kludge proximately possible.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Hey there...

I appreciate your more on topic switch and VERY persistent efforts to engage in a debate with me and even more so your rather detailed "state of affairs" as you see them. But I'm not gonna bite..sorry. I'm here to support OUR customers as needed with BHN/Tivo issues and to communicate impactful events as needed and to make sure no customer issue goes unresolved. I'm extremely busy monitoring all of the communities where our customers call home and frankly just don't have the time to engage you right now.

There may come a time when I'm bored and prickly and we can create our own thread and go wits to wits but this isn't time or place to do it. One thing we won't be doing is discussing woulda, shoulda, couldas as in above...sorry. I have no interest in that kind of stuff. It's past tense and pointless.

On that note... have a Happy Thanksgiving! I wish you and your families nothing but the best. I will be checking each of the communities over the holiday weekednd but if something comes up and you need me in a pinch (this includes any service related issues) simply email me at [email protected] or post here and I'll get an alert and respond back.


----------



## windracer

Well, my first tuning adapter charge showed up on my January bill. Hard to believe I had it installed a year ago! So now that the free year is up I need to decide if I still want to keep this thing.


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> Doh!
> 
> "Bright House TV is not supported on 'jailbroken' devices. Please restore your iPad to factory defaults, then reinstall Bright House TV."
> 
> :down::down:


Found a workaround: xCon. Kinda cool having streaming Brighthouse video on my iPad. :up: Now if only I could stream from my TiVo!

The Brighthouse app doesn't seem to have all my channels, though. For example, BBCA is missing. Still, it's neat.


----------



## windracer

More channels moving to SDV ... received another letter from BHN:



> May 15, 2012
> 
> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Bright House Networks would like to thank you for choosing us as your video service provider. We are writing to you as a valued customer in order to provide advance notice of important upcoming changes that may affect your ability to access certain programming on unidirectional retail devices.
> Bright House Networks utilizes a new digital video delivery technology in your area known as Switched Digital Video ("SDV"). SDV is a robust bandwidth-management system that makes it possible for us to offer more digital video programming services than ever before, including new HD channels.
> In order to launch even more new video services, we are migrating some existing services to the SDV system which is a bi-directional two-way platform. Unfortunately, your unidirectional one-way retail television or other device does not support bi-directional programming delivered over the SDV system without additional equipment from Bright House Networks such as a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor.
> 
> Please be advised, therefore, beginning on or after June 20, 2012, Bright House Networks will deliver the following packages on the SDV system and this programming will no longer be available on unidirectional retail devices:
> 
> Package	Channel Number
> Zeal 2	channel 164
> Zeal 3	channel 167
> Cooking Channel	channel 142
> Fox Business	channel 149
> Trinity Broadcasting Network	channel 131
> 
> If you already use a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor from Bright House Networks, then you will continue to be able to receive video programming delivered on the SDV system. If not, you may contact Bright House Networks to obtain a digital set-top box or tuning adaptor that is capable of supporting two-way communications with the SDV system.
> 
> You may continue to use your unidirectional retail device with your Bright House Networks provided CableCARD to receive video programming other than the programming delivered on the SDV system. Bright House Networks will notify you in advance of any other programming changes.
> 
> Please contact us at 1-888-289-8988 if you have any questions.
> 
> We thank you again for choosing Bright House Networks.


At least the wording has changed since the last time and it mentions the TA now.


----------



## megory

Hi WR! I got the same letter. Do you figure it will change things any? The mentioned channels aren't ones we watch, so, so far, nothing lost. What do you think? Any rumors of Verizon DSL coming?

Crazy raining (yippee!) in south county tonight. I presume it is the same for you?


----------



## windracer

Yup, much needed rain tonight in north Pinellas as well.

The only channel on that list I occasionally watch is Cooking Channel, so the others are no big loss. I still have one TA in the house (even though it's no longer free) though so I can pick up those channels on one TiVo still if I want.

As for Verizon, I think you meant FIOS, not DSL? From what I've read, Verizon has slowed the rollout of fiber so I'm no longer holding my breath hoping it will be in my neighborhood anytime soon.


----------



## megory

Yes, thanks, FIOS . . . misspoke. Thanks. I figure it won't get here this decade. 
I never did get the TA because I figured it did nothing for me. I record all on Analogue or I'd run out of space.


----------



## sbiller

windracer said:


> Yup, much needed rain tonight in north Pinellas as well.
> 
> The only channel on that list I occasionally watch is Cooking Channel, so the others are no big loss. I still have one TA in the house (even though it's no longer free) though so I can pick up those channels on one TiVo still if I want.
> 
> As for Verizon, I think you meant FIOS, not DSL? From what I've read, Verizon has slowed the rollout of fiber so I'm no longer holding my breath hoping it will be in my neighborhood anytime soon.


TAs are now free on BH. What am I missing?


----------



## windracer

sbiller said:


> TAs are now free on BH. What am I missing?


Huh, sure enough I checked my recent May bill and the $4 TA line item is gone (it was there last month). Guess I misremembered they were doing that?


----------



## cannonz

Been raining a little daily in Orlando for the last week finally. Is centurylink in your area, I'm thinking of switching to prism will have to next time they raise their rates. They were shamed into removing TA charge (last one to do it). And despite a law saying they have to have a price list on web site some how got around it no list.


----------



## Ndugu10

megory said:


> Yes, thanks, FIOS . . . misspoke. Thanks. I figure it won't get here this decade.
> I never did get the TA because I figured it did nothing for me. I record all on Analogue or I'd run out of space.


Actually Verizon just started up laying the cables in most of south Pinellas county this week. There was an article in the Times about it on Tuesday I think. So hopefully in the next few month FIOS will be available to most of us.


----------



## windracer

Do you have a link to that article? I searched the Times site and couldn't come up with any recent news about Verizon and FIOS in Pinellas county.


----------



## lrhorer

megory said:


> Yes, thanks, FIOS . . . misspoke. Thanks. I figure it won't get here this decade.
> I never did get the TA because I figured it did nothing for me. I record all on Analogue or I'd run out of space.


IMO, that is foolish. First of all, there is no such thing as a TiVo running out of space, unless the user does something pathological like set an irresponsible number of programs to KUID. Secondly, it's definitely not sustainable. CATV companies across the nation have started to take advantage of the FCC regs that allow them to terminate all analog channels in 2012.

If your TiVo still has a stock drive, then I heartily suggest you upgrade to a larger internal hard drive. Increasing to 500G, 750G, or 1T should easily allow your family to increase the lead time on program deletions to several months if not several years, depending on your viewing habits. At this point, the Tivo's storage is inifinte in practical terms.

As I seem to have to point out endlessly, if you haven't bothered to watch a program in over a year, how much can you really be obsessed about watching it, and how upset can you really be if it is inadvertently lost?

As far as the TA is concerned, it's a matter of your channel mix. Better than 70% of the things I record are on SDV channels.


----------



## windracer

lrhorer said:


> IMO, that is foolish. First of all, there is no such thing as a TiVo running out of space, unless the user does something pathological like set an irresponsible number of programs to KUID.


Why do you continue to insist that people are using their TiVos incorrectly? I bit my tongue in the other thread but this is crazy. The way _you_ use your TiVo is not the only (and in your mind, "right") way. Sheesh.



lrhorer said:


> As I seem to have to point out endlessly, if you haven't bothered to watch a program in over a year, how much can you really be obsessed about watching it, and how upset can you really be if it is inadvertently lost?


This coming from the guy who has an incredibly large and complex home video library? Why do you keep all of those video files if you're never going to watch them? Because you're going to watch them "some day" right?


----------



## pugru2

Did Brighthouse announce why they removed this charge? Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## windracer

I believe it was due to FCC mandates and public pressure, in part due to TCF's own sbiller. 

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-02/the-best-worst-cable-companies-for-tivo-owners/


----------



## megory

We're getting rid of the bedroom TV since we've lived fine without it after a storm blew it out a few weeks ago. I'm thinking of biting the bullet and getting a TA. Can I pick it up at BH and install myself or not?

Further, will I be able to get 16 HD (I dunno the HD channel) and MSNBCHD and Current TV (128) and BBCA?

Thanks.


----------



## windracer

The HD version of channel 16 (WUSF) is 1016. It's not an SDV channel so you should be able to pick it up without a TA.

CurrentTV (ch 128) _is_ SDV and I can pick it up with my TA. BBCA is at ch 127 and ch 1278, MSNBC-HD is at 1218 and all are SDV too.

As for self-installs ... I don't know. I thought they were supposed to allow CableCARD self-installs so I would assume that could mean TAs as well. I just haven't had a need to try that in some time. Good luck!


----------



## BHNtechXpert

windracer said:


> Huh, sure enough I checked my recent May bill and the $4 TA line item is gone (it was there last month). Guess I misremembered they were doing that?


We hope you don't mind the removal of the TA charge on your bill


----------



## BHNtechXpert

megory said:


> We're getting rid of the bedroom TV since we've lived fine without it after a storm blew it out a few weeks ago. I'm thinking of biting the bullet and getting a TA. Can I pick it up at BH and install myself or not?
> 
> Further, will I be able to get 16 HD (I dunno the HD channel) and MSNBCHD and Current TV (128) and BBCA?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you can go to any lobby location and pick one up. Make sure you also get the USB cable  If you have any problems please let me know.


----------



## Duke

BHNtechXpert - how's the easiest way to tell which BH channels are SDV?

Thanks.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

There is a list available on our website


----------



## windracer

Really? Do you have a link for that? All I can every find is the basic channel lineups. I've never been able to find an actual list of which channels are SDV and require a TA.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

windracer said:


> Really? Do you have a link for that? All I can every find is the basic channel lineups. I've never been able to find an actual list of which channels are SDV and require a TA.


One of these days reply notifications will work properly here...sorry for the delay. I'll dig it up tomorrow and get it over to you.


----------



## Duke

BHNtechXpert said:


> One of these days reply notifications will work properly here...sorry for the delay. I'll dig it up tomorrow and get it over to you.


Thanks, BHNtechXpert. If there is such a list, it is not readily apparent as to how to access it on the BH website.

It would be great if you can add some type of SDV indicator to the on-line channel listings, and downloadable channel guide pdfs.

Thanks!


----------



## BHNtechXpert

After checking things a specific SDV channel list is unavailable online at the moment. You are free to call in an check the channels you enjoy the most or simply provide me with the channels in question and I can verify one way or the other for you.


----------



## Duke

Here's the list I just received from Customer Care -
"At this time, we do not have an online listing for the Switched Digital channels. I have provided a list below of the channels that have been transitioned to the new format":

@Max East
@Max East HD
5StarMax East
5StarMax East HD
ActionMax East
ActionMax East HD
ActionMax West
America's Auction Network
Antenna Satellite
Arabic Radio and Television
Bio HD
BBC America
BBC America HD
BET HD
BHN 3D 1
BHN Sports Network HD
BHN Travel Weather Now
Bloomberg HD
BTN
BTN HD
BTN Extra 1
BTN HD Extra 1
BTN Extra 2
BTN HD Extra 2
Canal 24 Horas
Caracol TV Internacional
Cartoon HD
CBS College Sports
CBS College Sports HD
Central Florida News 13 HD
Centric
Channel One Russia
Cine Latino
Cine Mexicano
Cinemax - All Channels
CMT HD
CNBC HD
CNBC World
CNN en Español
Cooking HD
Crime and Investigation
Crime and Investigation HD
Current TV
Daystar
Deutsche Welle
Discovery en Español
Discovery Familia
Discovery Fit & Health
Disney Channel HD
Disney XD HD
DIY HD
E! HD
Ecuavisa
Encore - All Channels
Erotic Networks PPV
ESPN 3D HD
ESPN Buzzer Beater HD
ESPN Classic
ESPN Deportes
ESPN Deportes HD
ESPN Full Court
ESPN GamePlan
ESPN Goal Line HD
ESPN News
ESPN News HD
ESPN U
ESPN U HD
ETTV - ET-Super
EWTN Español
FearNet
FearNet HD
The Filipino Channel
FLIX West
FOX Business Network HD
FOX College Sports Atlantic
FOX College Sports Central
FOX College Sports Pacific
FOX Deportes
FOX Deportes HD
FOX Movie Channel
FOX Soccer Channel
FOX Soccer HD
FOX Soccer Plus
FOX Soccer Plus HD
FOX Sports Detroit
FOX Sports Detroit HD
FOX Sports Wisconsin
FOX Sports Wisconsin HD
Fresh!
FUEL TV
G4 HD
GAC
Galavision HD
Game HD 1-9
Gators PPV
GMC HD
GSN HD
GEMS TV
GMA Life
GMA Pinoy
GOLTV
GOLTV HD
Gospel Music Channel
H2 HD
Hallmark Movie Channel
Hallmark HD
HBO2 East HD
HBO Comedy East HD
HBO Family East HD
HBO Latino East HD
HBO Latino West
HBO Signature East HD
HBO Zone East HD
HD PPV Events
HD PPV Events 2
Headline News HD
Here!
History en Español
Hub
Hub HD
IFC
IFC HD
In Demand Movies & Events
IndiePlex
IndiePlex HD
InfoMas
InfoMas HD
Investigation Discover HD
Jewish Life TV
KBS World
LaTele Novela Network
Lifetime HD
Lifetime Real Women
Liquidation
MavTV HD
MGM HD
Military History
MLB Network HD
MLB Extra Innings
MLS Direct Kick
MoreMax East
MoreMax East HD
MoreMAX West
MSNBC HD
Mun2
Nascar 3D
National Geographic Channel HD
NBA League Pass
NBA TV
NBA TV HD
New England Sports Network
NHL Center Ice
NHL Network HD
NY1 HD
Once TV Mexico
Outdoor Channel
Outdoor Channel HD
OuterMAX East
Ovation TV
Ovation TV HD
OWN HD
Oxygen HD
Palladia HD
Pentagon Channel
Penthouse PPV
PFC Internacional
Planet Green
Planet Green HD
Playboy PPV
Playboy en Español
Prime Ticket HD
RAI ITALIA
Reelz HD
RetroPlex
RetroPlex HD
RTPI
RTN Premium
Saigon Broadcasting TV Network
Seminoles PPV
SET Asia
SexSee
Showtime - All Channels
Skin TV
Sorpresa
Smithsonian HD
Speed HD
Sportsman Channel
Sportsman Channel HD
SportsSouth HD
Starz - All Channels
Style HD
SUR
Team HD 1-9
TEN
TENReal
Tennis Channel
Tennis Channel HD
The Movie Channel East
The Movie Channel East HD
The Movie Channel Xtra East
The Movie Channel West
The Movie Channel Xtra West
ThrillerMAX East
ThrillerMAX East HD
ThrillerMAX West
TruTV HD
Tr3s
Turner Classic HD
TV Asia
TV Columbia
TV Dominicana
TV Guide Network
TV Guide Network HD
TV Korea
TV Japan
TV Venezuela
TV5Monde
TV One HD
TVE Internacional
Utilisima
Vavoom PPV
VH1 Classic
VH1 HD
VS HD
WE HD
WFN
WFN HD
WMax East
WMax HD East
Word Network
YES Network
YES Network HD
YouToo
ZEE TV


----------



## windracer

Thanks, Duke! :up:


----------



## megory

For the past month or so, the sound cuts out frequently. Anyone else have this problem? I'm wondering if it is a TiVo problem or a BHN problem.

Also, how do you all feel about the changes on NBC. I'm not happy with the local stuff from 7-7:30 and the various rescheduling for local, might I say, garbage. I think the other stations are doing this too.

Thanks yall. Glad the campaigns are over, and thrilled with FF over ads on my TiVo. Keep warm


----------



## cannonz

megory said:


> For the past month or so, the sound cuts out frequently. Anyone else have this problem? I'm wondering if it is a TiVo problem or a BHN problem.
> 
> Also, how do you all feel about the changes on NBC. I'm not happy with the local stuff from 7-7:30 and the various rescheduling for local, might I say, garbage. I think the other stations are doing this too.
> 
> Thanks yall. Glad the campaigns are over, and thrilled with FF over ads on my TiVo. Keep warm


I've had that happening recently on my cable company DVR and tivos, one time was no audio (their DVR) for long time switched to other tuner had sound came back to first tuner sound was back, rewound and the audio was there there that wasn't before. Haven't had since a new drop don't know if that has anything to do with it or was some problem with the system.


----------



## windracer

No audio issues here that I'm aware of.



megory said:


> Also, how do you all feel about the changes on NBC. I'm not happy with the local stuff from 7-7:30 and the various rescheduling for local, might I say, garbage. I think the other stations are doing this too.


I had to look in my Guide to see what you were referring to ... the local news at 7pm? I hadn't even realized they had done this (I don't really watch news on TV).


----------



## megory

The cutting out that I notice is like a cellphone when it has a bad signal--the sound misses a beat every few seconds. I don't think it's all the time but enough that I wonder whazzup.

WR, they've added what is junk to me. Stuff that I don't want to see. There were times I'd watch some of the entertainment shows (Mario Lopez (forget the name of the show) and Inside Edition, but now, those shows are on the next day, during the day and something else is on at 7. I don't care enough to TiVo them, but sometimes they are pleasant brainless entertainment. 

Tonight I was irked because NBC was adding a half hour to the news tonight, but our Local Affiliate didn't show it because they have a local show. Oh well. I just watch cable more and more because the locals interfere too much.


----------



## cannonz

megory said:


> The cutting out that I notice is like a cellphone when it has a bad signal--the sound misses a beat every few seconds. I don't think it's all the time but enough that I wonder whazzup.
> 
> .


That's what mine was doing except for that one time stayed out, have a new TV in bedroom was afraid it was it till it happened on another TV. Like I said has not done it since the new drop might have been weak signal I had causing it I don't know.


----------



## megory

Happened a lot yesterday. As I watch Ch 8 this a.m., it isn't cutting out. Sporadic. And yesterday, on one of my recordings, cutting out, freezing up, and pixelating. 
I'm in South Pinellas. You?


----------



## cannonz

megory said:


> Happened a lot yesterday. As I watch Ch 8 this a.m., it isn't cutting out. Sporadic. And yesterday, on one of my recordings, cutting out, freezing up, and pixelating.
> I'm in South Pinellas. You?


Orlando, now that your getting pixelating probably do have weak signal, should call cable company.


----------



## cannonz

megory said:


> Happened a lot yesterday. As I watch Ch 8 this a.m., it isn't cutting out. Sporadic. And yesterday, on one of my recordings, cutting out, freezing up, and pixelating.
> I'm in South Pinellas. You?


Did you get it figured out? Mine had to be weak signal hasn't happened once since new drop.


----------



## megory

Hi Y'all. I have a few questions and updates:
1. My TV continues to sputter unpredictably.
2. I just read that Bright House is dropping Channel 8 / NBC on January 1. Is that true and what do we do? Are we to be limited to HD? (I don't use HD because it limits my recordings. Some day I'll have Weaknees massively increase my HD)
3. I've been considering getting a TA. Can I go to the BH office and pick it up? I presume I can easily install it myself.

Anything else happening here? I just wish we had an option besides BHN


----------



## windracer

megory said:


> 2. I just read that Bright House is dropping Channel 8 / NBC on January 1. Is that true and what do we do? Are we to be limited to HD? (I don't use HD because it limits my recordings.


I hadn't heard this, do you have a link? Do you mean just the SD channel, or NBC altogether (which would be strange)? You can still record 1008 (NBC HD) without a TA and it's not a copy-protected channel since it's a local station, so that won't cripple your ability to TTG/MRV (except to non-HD TiVos).


----------



## megory

Thanks WR. I followed it more and I do have the HD channel but the ribbon on Ch8 and . . . 607 (?) say it's coming to an end on those channels. I like to record analog so I can get more on my TiVo.

I'm thinking of getting a TA because we're just using 1 TV these days, so don't need multi-room viewing/sharing.

Merrie Holidaze!!


----------



## windracer

I haven't seen any notice of the analogs going away, but I don't watch the analog channels. 

I believe Brighthouse permits self-installs, so you should be able to pick up a TA and do it yourself. It's pretty easy: power supply brick, coax connection, and a USB cable to the TiVo. I suggest using a splitter to run coax from the wall to the TA and the TiVo separately as the TA's internal splitter is terrible (and can interfere with MoCA, if you're using that). If you're lucky, Brighthouse should authorize the TA before you take it home so it should be plug-and-play without needing a phone call. Good luck!


----------



## windracer

I know this really isn't the thread for this, but I know it has a lot of BHN customers subscribed to it.

Just noticed this on my current bill:



> Effective March 2013, a monthly charge of $3.50 will be applied to your bill for lease of the Internet or Phone modem. If you choose to purchase your own modem, please go to brighthouse.com/ModemOptions for a list of compatible equipment.


I've been a RoadRunner customer for almost 12 years and _now_ they are starting to charge for the modem?


----------



## igirl

We only just moved here and signed up with BHN, but bought our own modem years ago when another provider in another state tried charging monthly fees. Taking their money away is the only way to protest. :-/


----------



## igirl

I came to this thread looking to complain about © channels on BHN in the Tampa Bay area. Everything from USA, TNT and TCM (probably others too) is locked down and cannot be transferred to computer. Very disappointed. Our previous provider didn't do this.


----------



## windracer

igirl said:


> We only just moved here and signed up with BHN, but bought our own modem years ago when another provider in another state tried charging monthly fees. Taking their money away is the only way to protest. :-/


I did end up purchasing a Motorola SB6141 from Amazon and installing it myself over the weekend (which also allowed me up upgrade to the 30mpbs service). Turned in the old modem to a local office yesterday so I shouldn't see the monthly charge. 



igirl said:


> I came to this thread looking to complain about © channels on BHN in the Tampa Bay area. Everything from USA, TNT and TCM (probably others too) is locked down and cannot be transferred to computer. Very disappointed. Our previous provider didn't do this.


Yep, BHN copy flags everything except the locals. You can still stream those channels if you have two TiVo Premieres (or the TiVo Stream) but no transfers or PC downloads.


----------



## igirl

windracer said:


> Yep, BHN copy flags everything except the locals. You can still stream those channels if you have two TiVo Premieres (or the TiVo Stream) but no transfers or PC downloads.


We have the option of Comcast here - wonder if they do the same thing? I didn't originally like them because of convoluted pricing structures and "contracts". We don't often need to transfer shows - but having that option is nice.

Wonder if my EyeTV software will record them from BHN instead? I'll have to set it up and test. It can export to iTunes as M4V to watch on AppleTV and iOS devices - - I can also read the files natively on our WDTV Live box. Just for those few we want on HDD.


----------



## megory

Hey my friends, my TiVo space is disappearing. I posted about it here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9746487#post9746487
If you have any similar experiences or suggestions, please post them there. Thanks so much.
Megory,
South Pinellas BHN


----------



## windracer

Anyone having issues with BBC America HD (ch 1278 North Pinellas lineup)? I haven't been able to get it (or the SD version, ch 75) to tune in on my TiVo with TA for the past few days. Other SDV channels (like 1280, 1282, etc.) seem fine.

_edit:_ nevermind ... the one thing I didn't think to try originally, resetting the tuning adapter, seems to have fixed this.


----------



## igirl

The TA Brighthouse uses is a major PI-TA. The things act up if the wind blows outside not to mention all the short power outages we get.


----------



## windracer

I have my TA (and TiVo, of course) connected to a UPS for just that reason. It just seemed weird that I could tune in other SDV channels but not BBCA.  Oh well.


----------



## megory

Does anyone here know of anything significant that BHN did on July 16-17? Like make everything it transmits HD? Did they do away with analog?
M

relative to this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...87#post9746487


----------



## windracer

While awaiting delivery of my new Roamio Pro I decided to get another tuning adapter from Brighthouse. I called support and asked if a truck roll was needed or if I could just pick one up at the local office and was told I could certainly just go pick one up.

After waiting in line I told the rep at the desk I wanted to pick up another tuning adapter (I never mentioned TiVo). What she gave me was a "TiVo Tuner Pack": a box that contained a brand new Cisco 1520 TA and Cisco CableCARD (although it was an older PKM802 and not the newer PKM803).

I had no issues setting up the TA myself and getting it activated and working (using my TiVo Premiere). I wish I had realized there was a CableCARD, though, because I didn't need it since the Roamio is replacing an older box I won't be using anymore. So I'll need to take the card back to get it off of my monthly bill (although I'll probably keep the card since it's newer than the SciAtl PKM800 I currently have so I'll probably have better luck with 6 tuners and the newer card).

Still, I was pleasantly surprised with the whole process. They've come a long way from the early days when I was trying to get two S-Cards for my OLED S3.  :up: Now if they would just stop copy-protecting everything so I could actually use that out-of-home streaming feature of the Roamio!


----------



## BHNtechXpert

windracer said:


> While awaiting delivery of my new Roamio Pro I decided to get another tuning adapter from Brighthouse. I called support and asked if a truck roll was needed or if I could just pick one up at the local office and was told I could certainly just go pick one up.
> 
> After waiting in line I told the rep at the desk I wanted to pick up another tuning adapter (I never mentioned TiVo). What she gave me was a "TiVo Tuner Pack" that consisted of a brand new TA and CableCARD.
> 
> I had no issues setting up the TA myself and getting it activated and working (using my TiVo Premiere). I wish I had realized there was a CableCARD, though, because I didn't need it since the Roamio is replacing an older box I won't be using anymore. So I'll need to take the card back to get it off of my monthly bill.
> 
> Still, I was pleasantly surprised with the whole process. They've come a long way from the early days when I was trying to get two S-Cards for my OLED S3.  :up: Now if they would just stop copy-protecting everything so I could actually use that out-of-home streaming feature of the Roamio!


Oops sorry about that...but I will take credit for all the rest except for the last one


----------



## sbiller

BHNtechXpert said:


> Oops sorry about that...but I will take credit for all the rest except for the last one


That's very cool. Kudos Gary.

Regarding the copy-control flags, is there anything that can be done about it or is it related to the TV Everywhere content agreements that BHN has negotiated with the networks?

I'm willing to start a lobbying campaign to get this changed!


----------



## igirl

I'm jealous of your Roamio  - tempted to upgrade our P4 - but you're right Brighthouse copy protects so much it's hardly worth it - except for the 2 extra tuners of course!

Interesting that they would let you pick up new boxes without a truck roll - and thanks for the warning that a CableCard is included in the "Tuner Pack" if we ever got one of those. CableCards should be interchangeable between Tivo boxes without programming - and we already have two and likely won't ever need more than that.

My experience with Brighthouse in FL is not so good - we've lived in 2 houses here since arriving the first of the year (rental and then purchase) both times it took multiple "appointments" to get things running correctly. We got the same tech at first, both times - who hates Tivos. He was also lazy and angry and did sloppy work that needed correcting. This last time all he did was complain that he was losing money because BH pays by the job and our job was too hard and taking him longer than he wanted. Both houses needed some re-wiring - the Tivos were NOT a problem - the tech was.


----------



## sbiller

igirl said:


> I'm jealous of your Roamio  - tempted to upgrade our P4 - but you're right Brighthouse copy protects so much it's hardly worth it - except for the 2 extra tuners of course!
> 
> Interesting that they would let you pick up new boxes without a truck roll - and thanks for the warning that a CableCard is included in the "Tuner Pack" if we ever got one of those. CableCards should be interchangeable between Tivo boxes without programming - and we already have two and likely won't ever need more than that.
> 
> My experience with Brighthouse in FL is not so good - we've lived in 2 houses here since arriving the first of the year (rental and then purchase) both times it took multiple "appointments" to get things running correctly. We got the same tech at first, both times - who hates Tivos. He was also lazy and angry and did sloppy work that needed correcting. This last time all he did was complain that he was losing money because BH pays by the job and our job was too hard and taking him longer than he wanted. Both houses needed some re-wiring - the Tivos were NOT a problem - the tech was.


I had a very good experience on my recent new service activation in Tampa. The technician was very professional and did a good job setting up my system. I knew a lot more about TiVo than her so she sort of let me handle the CableCARD activation process. My CableCARD was paired on the first try. She did want to connect the Tuning Adapter in-line with my TiVo box and I insisted on a 2-way splitter to avoid MoCA troubles since the TA doesn't pass the MoCA signals. She also gave me a POE filter at no charge but instructed me incorrectly to place the POE filter on the Cable Modem input. I actually installed it on the coax feeding my whole home in my front-entry closet.

Finally, I did upgrade from my base 4-tuner Roamio to the 6-tuner Roamio Pro. I was able to re-pair the same CableCARD with the Roamio Pro. The initial CSR on that call was confused and wanted to send a truck but I insisted on being transferred to someone to pair it over the phone. The Priority Resolution Team member I was finally transferred to was able to easily pair the card over the phone. He did want me to cycle the power on my Roamio which wasn't necessary (i.e., I ignored that request).

While BHN does lock-down all but the broadcast channels, this only impacts the downloading of protected programs. Within my home, I am able to stream everything to my iPad or iPhone. OOH streaming of protected channels seems to work with live channels only which is interesting and discussed elsewhere on TCF.


----------



## windracer

sbiller said:


> That's very cool. Kudos Gary.
> 
> Regarding the copy-control flags, is there anything that can be done about it or is it related to the TV Everywhere content agreements that BHN has negotiated with the networks?
> 
> I'm willing to start a lobbying campaign to get this changed!


Yeah, then he can take credit for that too!


----------



## BHNtechXpert

igirl said:


> I'm jealous of your Roamio  - tempted to upgrade our P4 - but you're right Brighthouse copy protects so much it's hardly worth it - except for the 2 extra tuners of course!
> 
> Interesting that they would let you pick up new boxes without a truck roll - and thanks for the warning that a CableCard is included in the "Tuner Pack" if we ever got one of those. CableCards should be interchangeable between Tivo boxes without programming - and we already have two and likely won't ever need more than that.
> 
> My experience with Brighthouse in FL is not so good - we've lived in 2 houses here since arriving the first of the year (rental and then purchase) both times it took multiple "appointments" to get things running correctly. We got the same tech at first, both times - who hates Tivos. He was also lazy and angry and did sloppy work that needed correcting. This last time all he did was complain that he was losing money because BH pays by the job and our job was too hard and taking him longer than he wanted. Both houses needed some re-wiring - the Tivos were NOT a problem - the tech was.


And you took the time to let me know about this experience when?? So I could do something about it....


----------



## BHNtechXpert

windracer said:


> Yeah, then he can take credit for that too!


Which part? I'm cherry picking this conversation lol


----------



## windracer

BHNtechXpert said:


> Which part? I'm cherry picking this conversation lol


Getting the copy-protection flag turned off so we can use out-of-home streaming.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

windracer said:


> Getting the copy-protection flag turned off so we can use out-of-home streaming.


You can use out of home streaming now I thought with Roamio.....just so long as it's live (meaning its sucking up one of your tuners).


----------



## windracer

BHNtechXpert said:


> You can use out of home streaming now I thought with Roamio.....just so long as it's live (meaning its sucking up one of your tuners).


That's a workaround, yes, but not very useful. It'd be nice to be able to stream recorded content that is marked with the copy-protect flag.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

That part I can't fix for now...although technically speaking I don't understand why that's an issue if Tivo did it right. This isn't a situation where you are moving the material a 2nd time you are simply streaming it. That's still copy once UNLESS Tivo is doing something bizzare. Streaming is streaming not streaming is copying.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

So what you really want is the ability to move the content from one device to another not streaming.


----------



## Dan203

Streaming outside the home has no real precident. The only people currently doing it are Fish and DirecTV and they have specific relationships with the providers. And even still Dish is being sued over it. TiVo must adhere to the wishes of CableLabs. We don't know if they specificlly told TiVo to limit outside the home streaming to "copy freely" content, or if TiVo is being overly cautious, but this is NOT the same as inside the home streaming. Inside the home streaming had a precident set by the cable company DVRs so there was no risk for TiVo to impliment the same feature. Outside the home has no precident with cable so if the cable companies don't like it they could fire back and land TiVo in court. 

All people are asking your company to do is adhere to the wishes of the content providers instead of imposing your own copy restrictions. The only content provider that currently requires their content to be set to "copy once" is HBO. Most cable companies protect all Premium channels to appease the movie studios and people seem to be OK with that. But you guys, and Time Warner, take it upon yourselves to "protect" everything to the detriment of the customer and we don't know why. All we can figure is you're anti-TiVo and are attempting to limit their competitive edge by cutting off their more appealing features.

I don't know if it's within your specific power, but it is within your companies power to disable the "copy once" flag on all channels except HBO. Setting everything to "copy once" is a choice you're company is making for whatever reason and it's hurting TiVo customer's ability to use the products they paid for to the fullest of their capabilities.


----------



## igirl

BHNtechXpert said:


> And you took the time to let me know about this experience when?? So I could do something about it....


Up until now I wasn't aware we had an official BHN presence here in the Tivo Forum - plus, it never occurred to me that this would be the place to go for reporting such things but I won't go into any details in the open forum - if you are interested in specifics please PM me.

FWIW - we also happened to have BHN back home in California and they were excellent.

Given the choice we have between Comcast or BHN, I'll still go with BHN every time. When we moved from the last house into the one we bought about 7 weeks ago, I had to take the old TA boxes and cable cards in as well as my modem to get everything realigned for the new account/location. The gal at the counter was very sharp and really understood what was going on and got it right the first time through - including a promotional coupon code and everything. I think she might have happened to be a supervisor, but it was very good.


----------



## windracer

igirl said:


> Up until now I wasn't aware we had an official BHN presence here in the Tivo Forum - plus, it never occurred to me that this would be the place to go for reporting such things but I won't go into any details in the open forum - if you are interested in specifics please PM me.


Also, just FYI, there's a Brighthouse-specific forum (including a Direct area where you can converse privately with BHNtechXpert) over at DSLReports.com: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/brighthouse.

I apologize for knocking the SDV thread off-topic ...


----------



## igirl

windracer said:


> Also, just FYI, there's a Brighthouse-specific forum (including a Direct area where you can converse privately with BHNtechXpert) over at DSLReports.com: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/brighthouse.
> 
> I apologize for knocking the SDV thread off-topic ...


Thanks - also FWIW - the OP first declared this was a Tampa thread - so not really only just SDV...



> "Brighthouse Central Florida has a thread, thought it time to start a Tampa one! "


----------



## windracer

igirl said:


> Thanks - also FWIW - the OP first declared this was a Tampa thread - so not really only just SDV...


You could read that either way, I guess. I saw it as the Tampa-specific BHN SDV thread that was an offshoot of the central Florida BHN SDV one.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

igirl said:


> Up until now I wasn't aware we had an official BHN presence here in the Tivo Forum - plus, it never occurred to me that this would be the place to go for reporting such things but I won't go into any details in the open forum - if you are interested in specifics please PM me.
> 
> FWIW - we also happened to have BHN back home in California and they were excellent.
> 
> Given the choice we have between Comcast or BHN, I'll still go with BHN every time. When we moved from the last house into the one we bought about 7 weeks ago, I had to take the old TA boxes and cable cards in as well as my modem to get everything realigned for the new account/location. The gal at the counter was very sharp and really understood what was going on and got it right the first time through - including a promotional coupon code and everything. I think she might have happened to be a supervisor, but it was very good.


This was actually directed at another user who knows how to reach me directly.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Dan203 said:


> All we can figure is you're anti-TiVo and are attempting to limit their competitive edge by cutting off their more appealing features.


We have clearly demonstrated otherwise. What other providers do and their relationships with their content holders is their business. I cannot and will not talk about what another is doing.


----------



## JosephB

Bright House is great. I live in the suburbs of Birmingham, they're the cable company in the city but in the suburbs it's Charter, and I really wish BHN was the incumbent cable company out here, too. They have a TON of HD and a TON of channels that no one else has, and they even rival the satellite guys. Unfortunately I think the copy protection stuff is probably part of their Time Warner heritage, and Time Warner Cable's heritage of previously being part of Time Warner. If you can get a CableCard and Tuning Adapter working on BHN, then what makes BHN good, IMO, outweighs the stupid things they do like CCI-flag everything. Suck it up and buy a Slingbox, and you'll have 95% of what you'd have if they didn't misuse the CCI bit.

Sure they could do better, but take it from someone in a Charter area...it could be much, much worse.


----------



## megory

We just hooked up a new little TV to our TiVo DT2 and expected to use it as we had in the past -- for MRV. No can do. 2D cannot read or download one single recording from the HD3 whereas, in the past, it could transfer almost everything. It is not permitted to transfer anything, even anything on the analogue channels, even things recorded last year. 

Conversely, coming in to the HD3, it will record almost everything from the 2D! 

What is going on with BHN that we are now prevented from freely using our MRV? One way MRV is ridiculous. And we're really disappointed that we can't transfer from the 1T TiVo to the little one.

Is there any way around this?

Thanks.


----------



## JosephB

megory said:


> We just hooked up a new little TV to our TiVo DT2 and expected to use it as we had in the past -- for MRV. No can do. 2D cannot read or download one single recording from the HD3 whereas, in the past, it could transfer almost everything. It is not permitted to transfer anything, even anything on the analogue channels, even things recorded last year.
> 
> Conversely, coming in to the HD3, it will record almost everything from the 2D!
> 
> What is going on with BHN that we are now prevented from freely using our MRV? One way MRV is ridiculous. And we're really disappointed that we can't transfer from the 1T TiVo to the little one.
> 
> Is there any way around this?
> 
> Thanks.


If you upgrade to a Premiere or Roamio you will be able to stream between rooms. Problem is the TiVos you have now only accomplish MRV via copying, which is not possible with digital cablecard channels on TWC or Bright House.


----------



## windracer

megory said:


> What is going on with BHN that we are now prevented from freely using our MRV? One way MRV is ridiculous. And we're really disappointed that we can't transfer from the 1T TiVo to the little one.


The problem is related to the issue you had earlier in the year when BHN switched to broadcasting the digital HD channels on the old SD analogs. The DT can't play HD recordings and now everything you're recording on the THD is HD.


----------



## megory

Yes, that makes sense, that now BHN continues to prevent me from recording in the format I want (not HD) on one TV and allow it on another, and thus prevents me from the original TiVo Multi-room viewing. If it is broadcasting in analog on one, I really don't understand why I am prevented from receiving it on both. Is this a TiVo or a BHN restriction? Of course, BHN is in business to increase their profits not customer happiness.

We have lifetime subscriptions to both TiVos, so I don't expect to put down a coupla thousand dollars for a new TiVo Roamios. Of course, if you're giving . . . I'll accept <g>


----------



## JosephB

megory said:


> Yes, that makes sense, that now BHN continues to prevent me from recording in the format I want (not HD) on one TV and allow it on another, and thus prevents me from the original TiVo Multi-room viewing. If it is broadcasting in analog on one, I really don't understand why I am prevented from receiving it on both. Is this a TiVo or a BHN restriction? Of course, BHN is in business to increase their profits not customer happiness.
> 
> We have lifetime subscriptions to both TiVos, so I don't expect to put down a coupla thousand dollars for a new TiVo Roamios. Of course, if you're giving . . . I'll accept <g>


It's not a "restriction", they're not doing it to purposefully break your MRV. What is happening is they put a channel map in place on the cablecard so that when an HD-capable device attempts to tune the SD channel, the device tunes the HD feed instead. It actually has nothing to do with analog vs. digital, it has to do with SD vs. HD.

They do this so that you get the highest quality picture your device is capable of. Unfortunately, you are in the situation that you are recording on an HD capable TiVo and trying to play back on a SD only TiVo. That's the downside to buying a "lifetime" subscription on a product like a TiVo. Technology progresses, and you're not guaranteed that it will work forever.


----------



## windracer

megory said:


> Yes, that makes sense, that now BHN continues to prevent me from recording in the format I want (not HD) on one TV and allow it on another, and thus prevents me from the original TiVo Multi-room viewing.


Like JosephB said, they're not doing it to prevent MRV, but that's an unfortunate side-effect.

The new Roamios are fantastic if it's something you want to consider. You could sell your Lifetimed boxes and put it towards a new six-tuner one.  I sold my TiVo HDXL and put the proceeds towards a Roamio Pro and 2 Minis and am really happy with my new setup.


----------



## megory

Our new way around it is to record as much as possible on the 2DT and transfer to the HDTiVo <vbg> The 2DT records in analog (?) or at least at a minimal size and, when transferred to HDTiVo is approximately .90G and if the same show is recorded on HDTiVo, its minimum size is 6G (usually closer to 6.5G per show).

We can store many of those shows on the HDTiVo at their original recorded size and then, if we want, retransfer back to little TiVo.


----------



## megory

I removed the M card.

When BHN changed to all digital for the analog stations (meaning each took about 6G instead of under 1G), the space on my 1T HDTiVo ran out too fast. Then, when we reconnected the 2DT, we couldn't MRV anything, because, duh, it was in digital and protected.

But the little TiVo (2DT) was able to record programs in analog! So clearly, that signal was being sent out. I started recording on the little TiVo and transferring to the TiVoHD, but that was time consuming and labor-intensive.

In my sleep, I wondered about the M card. What would happen if I removed it?

So, that's what I did and now the TiVoHD just records the Analog channels (fine with us), small footprint per show, and the little TiVo can import from there now. MRV is restored.

So, at least for now, problem is solved for us and our viewing preferences! Brava!


----------



## JosephB

Eventually the analog channels will go away, though. TiVo should be able to control a DTA, so you won't be completely out of luck (and they'll be analog) though you'll be back to having to deal with IR blasters.


----------



## windracer

megory said:


> I removed the M card.


I did suggest that here, but keep in mind you've also lost all of the digital tier channels by removing the card.


----------



## megory

windracer said:


> I did suggest that here, but keep in mind you've also lost all of the digital tier channels by removing the card.


Wow, you sure did, and I didn't get it! But thanks for planting the seed that, once I was able to see it, came to the fore, thinking it was original thought. It will work for us for now. You are a fount of information and I appreciate you! Thanks!

FWIW, I recorded the same 2.5 hours last night on each set. The "little" (2DT) set recorded at appx. 1.5G and the HDtivo at 15G.

As for the digital channels, we just don't record on them anyway. Only occasionally. Life is a series of tradeoffs. This makes me happy--for now.


----------



## Dan203

BHNtechXpert said:


> We have clearly demonstrated otherwise. What other providers do and their relationships with their content holders is their business. I cannot and will not talk about what another is doing.


Then explain why you are protecting everything when the content holders do not require it? If it's not to thwart TiVo users then what purpose does it serve? It's only hurting your customers.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Dan203 said:


> Then explain why you are protecting everything when the content holders do not require it? If it's not to thwart TiVo users then what purpose does it serve? It's only hurting your customers.


Not getting into this discussion again...we've been through it a thousand times and nothing has changed since then. You want to discuss it with me call me sometime.


----------



## Dan203

BHNtechXpert said:


> Not getting into this discussion again...we've been through it a thousand times and nothing has changed since then. You want to discuss it with me call me sometime.


I'm not even one of your customers. But a lot of my customers are your customers, or TW customers, and are effected by this. Not just TiVo users either, but HTPC users.

I understand when cable companies protect channels that require it, like HBO. I even kind of understand when the protect all premium channels. But what you guys, and TW, are doing seems unnecessary and only serves to hinder the customer's ability to watch the content when and where they want. All I can assume is that is exactly your intention. :down:


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Dan203 said:


> I'm not even one of your customers. But a lot of my customers are your customers, or TW customers, and are effected by this. Not just TiVo users either, but HTPC users.
> 
> I understand when cable companies protect channels that require it, like HBO. I even kind of understand when the protect all premium channels. But what you guys, and TW, are doing seems unnecessary and only serves to hinder the customer's ability to watch the content when and where they want. All I can assume is that is exactly your intention. :down:


And you know what they say about assuming things right?


----------



## windracer

Then what's the real reason?


----------



## Dan203

If you don't tell us otherwise then what else can we assume? There is no legal reason you have to do it. And it can't be a technical limitation because if it were then you'd also be flagging the local channels which is against the law. So provided you have the capability of flagging channels individually and flagging is not required by the majority of the content providers then why do you do it? The only thing I can think of is to intentionally block features like TiVoToGo and Stream downloading to prop up your own VOD and app offerings.


----------



## igirl

BHNtechXpert said:


> we've been through it a thousand times and nothing has changed since then. You want to discuss it with me call me sometime.


I did a search and found some threads scattered all over - here, dslreports and beyond - but not the answer.

If it's been asked and answered a thousand times, what's the stock FAQ answer for this? _ (just curious knowing nothing will likely change)_


----------



## unitron

igirl said:


> I did a search and found some threads scattered all over - here, dslreports and beyond - but not the answer.
> 
> If it's been asked and answered a thousand times, what's the stock FAQ answer for this? _ (just curious knowing nothing will likely change)_


I think the stock answer is that, just like with politicians, they ducked the question before, therefore they consider it to have been answered and it to be a closed subject and anyone who persists in asking is a just some anti-American radical malcontent.


----------



## jwbelcher

Its a year later and BHN has some great news for Tivo customers. :up:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29740440-CFL-Tivo-Silicon-Dust-and-Ceton-Users-Get-Stocking-Stuffer


----------



## BHNtechXpert




----------



## windracer

Is this a staged rollout? Because if the gift is indeed the removal of the CCI byte it's not working for me as I still cannot stream copy-protected shows to my iPhone on the TiVo app when away from my home wireless.


----------



## BHNtechXpert

windracer said:


> Is this a staged rollout? Because if the gift is indeed the removal of the CCI byte it's not working for me as I still cannot stream copy-protected shows to my iPhone on the TiVo app when away from my home wireless.


Yes.... Tampa will not change until first part of Jan....CFL got it first this time guys


----------



## windracer

Ah ok, looking forward to it. Thanks, Gary!


----------



## windracer

Is ESPN Classic available on Brighthouse North Pinellas? The channel lineup shows it as 152, but I'm getting a V58 (not authorized) on my TiVo XL4 with M-Card and TA. I can't seem to find an HD version of it either. I'd like to see the marching band halftime shows during the national championship game tonight.


----------



## jwbelcher

windracer said:


> Is ESPN Classic available on Brighthouse North Pinellas? The channel lineup shows it as 152, but I'm getting a V58 (not authorized) on my TiVo XL4 with M-Card and TA. I can't seem to find an HD version of it either. I'd like to see the marching band halftime shows during the national championship game tonight.


Its only available if you subscribe to the sports pass. I'd guess the package isn't on your cablecard with the v58 error.


----------



## windracer

Well, luckily there are other places to watch this particular content ...


----------



## windracer

jwbelcher said:


> Its a year later and BHN has some great news for Tivo customers. :up:
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29740440-CFL-Tivo-Silicon-Dust-and-Ceton-Users-Get-Stocking-Stuffer





windracer said:


> Is this a staged rollout? Because if the gift is indeed the removal of the CCI byte it's not working for me as I still cannot stream copy-protected shows to my iPhone on the TiVo app when away from my home wireless.





BHNtechXpert said:


> Yes.... Tampa will not change until first part of Jan....CFL got it first this time guys


Any update on this change rollout for Tampa/St. Pete, Gary? I'd consider us past the "first part of January."


----------



## Arcady

Remember that anything you recorded before they turn off the CCI byte will remain copy protected afterwards. I still have stuff trapped on my Premiere from when I was on TWC, and it will have to stay there.


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> Any update on this change rollout for Tampa/St. Pete, Gary? I'd consider us past the "first part of January."


I checked again and I'm now seeing 0x00 on my channels! And I just tested OOH streaming on my iPhone and it worked. Fantastic, thanks!


----------



## windracer

I know this doesn't really belong here, but I know a lot of local BHN people subscribe to this thread. Not looking forward to this Charter buyout.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10457019


----------



## BHNtechXpert

Just a heads up we're working the CCI bit changes for Indy now as well...should be complete (at this point) by late in the week.


----------



## megory

I haven't been able to get Jon Stewart (The Daily Show) this week. Is BHN censoring the show? 
I have SP on both TiVos, but neither records the show. Further, it doesn't show in history as not being recorded.

This morning, I went to the SP to see settings and there are no limits. Checked to record the two shows this morning. Went to upcoming showings and they aren't scheduled. See there are no shows in the Guide and only Roast re-runs and other things. No Jon Stewart. No other late night shows except Tosh.

Is this happening on your TiVos? Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## windracer

According to Comedy Central's website, the next day an episode of The Daily Show airs is Monday, July 20.

http://www.cc.com/tv-schedule/the-daily-show

Using the TiVo app on my iPhone, I can confirm there are no episodes in the Guide data until Monday.


----------



## JoeKustra

megory said:


> I haven't been able to get Jon Stewart (The Daily Show) this week. Is BHN censoring the show?
> I have SP on both TiVos, but neither records the show. Further, it doesn't show in history as not being recorded.
> 
> This morning, I went to the SP to see settings and there are no limits. Checked to record the two shows this morning. Went to upcoming showings and they aren't scheduled. See there are no shows in the Guide and only Roast re-runs and other things. No Jon Stewart. No other late night shows except Tosh.
> 
> Is this happening on your TiVos? Any ideas how to fix it?


Like was posted, nothing until Monday 7/20. On 7/20 they also have their morning repeats.

Have you check your guide date in system information? Mine covers that whole week.


----------



## fcfc2

Hi,
As a former BH customer, getting a CSR who knows what they are talking about is rare. They do have a direct forum however and generally the people who man it are technically competent. Might give them a try...
https://www.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect


----------



## megory

HAHAHA! How wrong I am. Thanks for keeping me straight. When I saw 9:14am, I assumed it was a rebroadcast of last night's missed show. I failed to check the date.

Sooo! It's Comedy Central that is being weird, Phew. Any other time Stewart or Colbert went on vacation, they did re-runs--not roasts, so it's a different algorithm they're working from.

Thanks WR and FC!


----------



## JoeKustra

HAHAHA. There is something in the water in Florida. I swear. My sister and mother moved there two years ago. They want me to move too. No way. I lived in Tampa 30 years ago and I'm still getting back to normal.


----------



## windracer

I've lost all the SDV channels on my two TiVos today. I've tried restarting both tuning adapters, no luck. My SDV "test" channels are 1265 (SciHD) and 1278 (BBCAHD). 

Anyone else not able to get those channels today?


----------



## BHNtechXpert

windracer said:


> I've lost all the SDV channels on my two TiVos today. I've tried restarting both tuning adapters, no luck. My SDV "test" channels are 1265 (SciHD) and 1278 (BBCAHD).
> 
> Anyone else not able to get those channels today?


If you are on Hub 4,5 or 6 we are having an issue at this moment with SDV. Should clear up shortly.


----------



## windracer

BHNtechXpert said:


> If you are on Hub 4,5 or 6 we are having an issue at this moment with SDV. Should clear up shortly.


Thanks, Gary. How would I know what hub I am on? I'll assume I'm on one of those since I'm having the issue. 

Also, on the subject of SDV, is there a list of which channels are actually SDV?


----------



## BHNtechXpert

windracer said:


> Thanks, Gary. How would I know what hub I am on? I'll assume I'm on one of those since I'm having the issue.
> 
> Also, on the subject of SDV, is there a list of which channels are actually SDV?


On question 2 not really because it changes often assume that a good chunk are in our area (St. Pete).

Question 1

Please get with me here Bright House Networks Direct : https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect


----------



## windracer

The channels are back now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BHNtechXpert




----------



## megory

Anyone here having problems? Pixelated stations (unviewable) starting at noonish yesterday, then, this morning, one program scheduled for an hour recorded for 5 hours 10 minutes (all pixelated), and another program never requested, recorded for 5'26" or something like that.
I thought the pixelation was BHN, but I don't see any complaints at DSLReports.
Anyone else?


----------



## windracer

No problems here. Sounds like a signal strength issue. Is it happening across a lot of channels? Could be the cable from the curb to your house was clipped by a lawnmower or just degraded. I've had to have BHN re-run that feed from the street a few times in past years.


----------



## megory

Hmm. That's a thought. It was Ch 10 at 12pm I'm hoping it's a signal problem and not TiVo. 

Thanks for the reassurance that it's not county-wide!

I rebooted today and we'll see what happens.

TTYL
M

PS I'm pretty sure my cable comes down from a pole as opposed to up from the street.


----------



## windracer

megory said:


> PS I'm pretty sure my cable comes down from a pole as opposed to up from the street.


You know what I meant.  Everything is buried in my neighborhood, no poles.


----------



## megory

Hey guys, happy 2016. And this is mostly for WindRacer or other Pinellas County, FL viewers.

Programs don't match what's aired. First I noticed was on CNN when "Race to the WhiteHouse" following various presidential races. I had to change to record all because , e.g., Harry Truman was really Andrew Jackson etc. That inaccuracy continues. 

At first, I thought it was CNN's stupidity, now I think it's my TiVo. 
Other shows are wrongly identified, either wrong show or wrong episode. Very annoying.

My TiVos' GCs are up-to-date etc.

So, I'm wondering, is it only here in South Pinellas or are TiVoGuides just all effed up? And further, is there anything that can be done about this?


----------



## windracer

I haven't noticed any problems like that, but I don't record anything off of CNN. What other Guide data is incorrect? Are you using the correct lineup (I think I use North Pinellas)?

You can report lineup issues to TiVo here: https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html


----------



## megory

Yes, I'm South Pinellas.

E.G, right this minute, on CNN, I'm recording Road to the WhiteHouse again.
7-8 is Bush Dukakis, but it says it is Truman v. Dewey. 
8-9 is actually Nixon-Kennedy but it says it is Jackson-Adams

There are others, but they are fleeting thus forgotten. This has been happening for maybe 3 weeks (CNN)

I'll have to start writing them down. (Just did)

Hmmm, so you think it is a TiVo problem not a CNN problem? Thanks for the reporting link.


----------



## windracer

Right now on CNN (9:26pm) I see "Race to the White House: Bill Clinton vs. George H.W. Bush" (Sea 1 Ep 6). "Jackson/Adams" I see from 8pm - 9pm and again at 11pm - 12am.

Is the clock correct on your TiVo?


----------



## megory

Right, I came in at the wrong time above and will correct it. Just reviewed.

Right now, 9:49 it says Clinton/Bush and it IS Clinton/Bush 

8-9 was Nixon v Kennedy

I have 10 recorded on one of my TiVos and they are all bolloxed up. I started recording on my Series 2DT to see if they were the same, so I ran from one to the other. I'm usually asleep before 9 (up at 4a) but this started bugging me.

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## megory

That doesn't work anymore, natch, since it's spectrum now. Is there any way to reach you or are you "retired" now?

Best



BHNtechXpert said:


> On question 2 not really because it changes often assume that a good chunk are in our area (St. Pete).
> 
> Question 1
> 
> Please get with me here Bright House Networks Direct : https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect


----------



## windracer

I don't think Gary is around anymore. 

Are you having issues with Food Network today? All my TiVos just show this (audio works):


----------



## thefisch

No issues with Food network 1252 - just checked a few minutes ago.


----------



## windracer

Thanks. It's working again now here as well. Some temporary glitch apparently.


----------



## jwbelcher

windracer said:


> I don't think Gary is around anymore.


He's not, at least not as BHNtechXpert. He's still around dslreports using his old handle ISPGeek. Check it out if you're wondering how he's been doing and especially if you're less than pleased with Spectrum service lately. There's some insight to be had, it helped me decide whether to say or switch providers :smirk:


----------

